# Destroyer of worlds Imperial action thread!



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Ragnaross V, Ragnell system. 2 weeks after the beginning of Abbadons 13th Black Crusade.​It wasnt a particularly large, or important system, but it was the perfect foothold for Azdrubael's war on the Imperium, and with that fool Abbadon drawing so much attention, he would have several weeks to setablish his foothold before moving on to the next system, aimed at the Gothic Sector. granted, cyprus Mundi and Mordian would be problematic, but he would crush them nonetheless. From the Gothic sector, the lines of resistance would be much less tested then those in Abbadons path, for the 13th time, HE would be the one to rip the Emperors rotting corpse from the throne, and HE would be the one to crush the Imperium under his boot, not that fool Abbadon.

------2 weeks later, Ragnar City------

The Arbites officer looked up at the sky through the blasted ceiling of the Precinct Office, they had gotten a message through, but wouyld anyone hear their call? A scarved heretic fired a round into the officers gut, then stepped back to watch him die a slow and painful death. The officer layed back jis head, and looked to the sky, and began to pray the litany of pennance for his sin of failure, the Enemy had taken the planet, enslaved or killed the people, and him, his precinct, the whole planet had failed before the Emperor. The Heretic swiftly kicked him in the side for his prayer, sending a spurt of blood out of both his mouth, and gaping chest wound; he arched his back in pain, but then he saw something miraculous... Fire.
"Emperor be praised!" he managed before the heretic looked up as well.
"Lord Azdurbael..." he began, but that was all the officer heard, before an unseen force removed his head.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ Something was off, but that was easy enough to tell, the drop pod had struck another as soon as it was fied from the barge. Tehy would be severly scattered at best, destroyed at worst.
"Chapter Master Andronus, are you sure of your intelligence? even for a full chapter, destroying an entire warband could prove difficult. and attempting to deploy directly to the location of their leadership, they will have the upper hand to say the least, and we will not be cohesive upon deployment" Cassius checked the tactical display, to see hundreds of Valkyries and Thunderhawks all re-organizing their formations at random, and altering trajecteries, Chaos had tainted the Machine spirits enough to change which Landing Zones each transport was headed to, but not outside of that, it seemed; that, and collide the vessels it seemed, ats two Valkeries rammed each other at full speed. This trickery, combined with the usual losses of such an aggressive tactic would however, still leave the force within striking distance of the warbands leadership. Looking at their destination, it seemed 4 Valkeries, several drop-pods, and a sororitas Thunderhawk would reach it mostly in tact... unfortuanately, it was on the outer edge of the city, and they would have to fight all the way to the center of the city to reach the Warmasters, mist likely.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A webway portal opened up about two miles from the edge of the city, and a moderate sized Eldar Warband began to emerge. The farseer was speaking with his Rangers as they stepped through
"Yes, I realize the humans are here, and that they may well get in our way... but I have forseen that if we do not stop him here, he _will_ reach the artifact, and he _will_ find an entrance to the webway if we do not stop him. We will deal with the other humans in good time, but the Chaos worshippers must be stopped here."
"Very well, what is our course of action then?" one of the Ranger exarchs replied
"We will move just ahead of the main force, and stay at the forefront when it catches up to us, we move for the city as soon as the rest of the Warhost has arrived"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boss Spinebreak looked at his fleet in space, da 'Umies were havin all da fightin up 'ere... but that waz o.k. by him, cuz alla his boyz was gonna get to the city where the fight was gonna be sooner, an there would be more'uv'em then if da Chaos boyz had been der to try an' slow'em down, an now dey waz gonna win even quicka' on account uv there bein so many boys in da fight.
"GROOOTS!!!!!" he shouted "Get my Flya ready, I'z gonna go down ta where all da fightin is!!!!!!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- in short, Ragnar city is hell, now let loose the hounds of war, you glorious bastards!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The pod slammed into the griund at the same time as the rest of the forces in this particular LZ. A dreadnaught came out of one, the rest contained Space Marines, mostly from Andronus' chapter. out of the three Valkeries that had made it, poured the guardsmen, mostly Cadians, but a few others as well. The Sorroritas Thunderhawk made a rough crash landing, and only 3 squads of Seaphim and a tactical squad made it out in one peice, the tacticals just barely. As the Imperium forces exited their transports, the Heretics sprung their trap, appearing out of the rubble and puring fire into the landing zone.
ooc: this is official GM officail background post, dont use it


Cassius assessed the situation, and quickly reacted
"Guardsmen, form a perimiter, Space Marines, CHAAAAARGE!!!!!!!!!!" he bellowed, bounding forwards, not even bothering with his bolter, at this range, the rage would have him losing it all to quickly anyways. He extended his powered blades from their mounts on his cybernetic mounts, and leapt into a pile of ruble several trators were using as cover, and quickly began cutting them down. Finally used to the Marines of other chapters seeing him as a Chaplain, he began to shout the Litanies of hate at the top of his lungs.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: YAY!!! It's here!!!

Veldt jumped out the Valkyrie, and rallied the troops following. "Alright men, you know the drill. Kill some heretics, purge the city, and kick Azdrubael's sorry ass right back to the Eye of Terror!" There were a number of cheers, those these were suddenly cut off by gunfire from the numerous ruins. Veldt went prone and looked through the sight of his lasgun. A cultist, covered in Tattoos and symbols that made your head hurt. Veldt let two rounds off, and the cultist let out a silent scream of pain, before crumpling into a heap, breathing his last. Veldt got back up and advanced, letting his guard down. Suddenly, a raving mad cultist charged from a rubble strewn alley, wielding a ceremonial blade. The cultist slammed the blade down on Veldt, cutting into his arm. "AH!!!" shouted Veldt, drawing his power sword in response. The cultist made another attempt at hacking Veldt to pieces, but the blow was met by the block of Veldt's power sword. The two swords locked, and a deadly push-pull fight began. Seizing the initiative, Veldt kicked away the cultist's legs, flinging him to the ground, and plunged his power sword into its gut. The cultist let out a cry, a prayer of deliverance, and died.

Veldt heard some Space Marine scream charge at the top of his lungs, and hack away at some unfortunate heretics. "Guardsmen, form a perimeter, Space Marines, CHAAARGE!!!" mumbled through Veldt's microbead. Typical Space Marine, stealing all the glory and leaving the Imperial Guard in the shadow. Still, there wasn't time to dwell on this; a moment's distraction could leave to a lifetime of pain.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The dust settled, vaporised dust turning the weak sun, partially concealed behind the translucent vapour from the large industrial city of Ragnar, far to the south. This planet would be the vital lynchpin of the Imperial Defence of the system. The Hordes of chaos were tearing through space for a chance at the Slaughter, while the hastily assembled defenders, taken from the Cadian Gate were marshalling. The planetfall had been quick - the aim was to gain a beachhead, and gradually fortify it into a Strongpoint, from where the mobile forces of the Space Marines of the Architects of Malice would be able to strike anywhere on the planet.

Even as Gur'Tark Andronus looked out over the haze war torn land, he could hear the dull krump of heavy weapons batteries, his sharp eyes picking out the hair thin streams of light from the Defensive Lasers over the city. The forces of chaos were already attacking - knowing the insidious nature of the Heretics was Andronus's job - he knew that rituals would already be beginning to set up the summoning of the dread Daemons of Chaos. Not for the last time, Andronus wished that he had but a company of Grey Knights to aid him - such a force could win this battle. Emperor's Will, a even just a single fabled Terminator Squad would be a blessing, even with his knowledge of Chaos, daemons could prove too much for the Architects of Malice.

Remembering his task, he quickly organised his troops. The few drop pods remaining aboard the single Battlebarge he had taken from the defensive fleet Cordon of Cadia had been loaded with the Vanguard and Sternguard veterans, armed to the teeth, and with even a few of the sacred Dreadnoughts that Andronus could spare from the dropsite. Andronus did not know how the battle was progressing, but seeing that the preparations by the Servitors were under way, a quick message around the Pilots of the Thunderhawks around him and their engines ignited. Quickly and efficiently, Tactical squad after Tactical squad fell back under the cover of the Devestators and Heavy Armour of the Chapter. The Assault Squads who had not joined the Drop Pod assault were already mounted in their Thunderhawks, and speeding to the City. Watching as the last of his Marines boarded the Gunships, the Tanks finally made their way into positions for the Thunderhawk Transporters to lift the vehicles into the city. Smiling that this part of the job was done efficiently, he snapped a Salute to the Techno-Magus organising the preparations of the pre-fabricated structures. Although it was to the back of its hooded head, one of the Servo-tendrils rippling out of its back like a great metallic snake waved a jaunty goodbye.

Smiling, the Chapter Master mounted the Gunship, his honour Guard waiting inside, with the Praetorians, the fabled First Squad of the Chapter, the Terminators of Squad Valerian, with their Chain-halberds held out in front of them like a statue of a hero of old. 

Together, the enemy would die under their hand.

As the assault ramp closed, the Thunderhawk took to the skies, the Phalanx of 15 Gunships forming into an unstoppable wing of fury, each one loaded with enough bombs and weaponry to destroy an Imperial Guard Regiment.

- - - - - - - - - -

Taking a seat, he removed his Helmet, his clean shaven and unscarred skin oiled smooth and taut, free of weaknesses and imperfections, like the killing machine he was. Picking up a headset, with but a thought, he patched into the coded messaging system of the planet. Hearing the blasphemous words, blaring praise to the False Gods, he cursed. The heretics had taken the Radio stations to the East of the designated central citadel, where the final stand in this city, where the final stand of this planet, where the final stand of this system would be. 

It would have to be taken, but not yet. Calling to the Communications servitor to search for local friendly radio signals, he locked onto the first of the Assault Waves. Captain Fyrdraka answered. Quickly, he patched over the codes for the hastily erected command post in the citadel, and wished the Master Good Hunting. Repeating the words, Andronus heard "For The Emperor!" amid the static and flak filled background, and the gigantic whir as the Capacitors for the huge Turbolaser powered up. Seeing in his minds eye a hundred Marines plummeting from the skies on Jetpacks, armed with Bolt Pistols of righteous fury, and Chainswords of Pure Hatred, the attack against the Heretics couldn't hold against such a surprise assault. 

Coming back to the Present, Andronus gave the coding to the Servitor, and immediately the signal was picked up by a nervous adjutant to the General commanding the horror. The repeated explosions as the huge artillery pieces, Earthshaker Cannons, and the odd heavier sound of a Bombard could be heard, the sound crystal clear, which was surprising. A quick exchange of words, and the General was put through. Again, a cursory chat, before the line closed. 

"Marines - this is your time now. Do not disappoint me."

Suddenly, the craft was rocked by an explosion. Dialling the cockpit, a Marine answered, telling that they were passing through the outer defence lines of the encircling forces of Chaos, and several anti air batteries were targetting the Marines with air burst shots. 

Hearing a quick prayer to the Emperor, the Machine Spirit engaged, and aided the Servitor manned Heavy Bolters and Artillery spotters to fire the weapons. With a whistling sound, the heavy bombs were dropped, and the chattering of the heavy Bolters could be heard over the sound of battle, and the gigantic engines.

"BRACE FOR IMPACT, BRACE FOR IMPACT, BRACE FOR..." The warning sounds came raw over the tannoy, the metallic voice void of emotion. A Missile Lock - before the inevitable call, the Pilots called down to the Chapter Master. "Sir, multiple targets engaging from the north. Hellblades by the looks of things."

"Marine, your priority is getting us down safely - keep the heretics busy after we have landed."

"Understood."

The Pilot knew that although this would almost certainly cost his life, his life was worth the thousands his brothers could save if the Marines could be landed.

Going into a steep dive, the rattling intensified, the small portholes showing the huge factory chimneys, thousands of metres high roaring past. With the same suddenness of going into the dive, the gunship levelled out, the size of the ship belying the agility that a skilled pilot and well behaved machine spirit could coax out of the bulky transport.

"At the Target LZ in 2 kilometers..." Two seconds passed, "500meters, In 3, 2, 1, Doors Opening!"

"For the Emperor!!!!!" With a Roar and Howl that chilled the hearts of the Traitors, the Marines charged out from the Assault ramp, coming into combat immediately with a squad of Space Marines. No sooner had the last Terminator jumped clear than the Thunderhawk once more lifted off, Lascannons spearing towards the Iron Warriors Vindicator picking its way through the rubble to target the new hostiles. The White hot lances pierced the armour, burning holes straight through the metres thick armour, and igniting the ammunition inside. The tank exploded, destroying the Hab block nearby, and crushing countless Traitor Marines and Heretic guardsmen in the rockrete avalanche.

Hundreds of Marines followed suit, supporting the ever dwindling numbers of the Space Marines from the initial drop. A single Dreadnought remained, it's huge Inferno cannon blazing through hordes of cultists, and its drill shredding any who got close enough. The Veterans, bloodied from hundreds of wounds, several mortally so, but fighting nonetheless had been decimated, but the deaths on the Iron Warriors had been hugely demoralising. The Gunmetal armour of their warriors were piled five high, the grim barricade occasionally shuddering as heavy calibre bolts ripped towards the loyalist position. 

The Praetorians and the honour guard had quickly reaped the lives of the traitors - the Terminators charging forwards like unstoppable behemoths, their storm shields stopping bolter shots, deflecting grenades and dissipating the ribbons of Laser weapons like rain off armour. Together, the ten men hit the howling horde of gibbering cultists, their charge sending dozens of the weaker men flying like ragdolls, broken like so much wood. The chain halberds scythed through their first ranks, each blade killing 3 with each strike. 

The Honour Guard had followed suit, while an Aspiring Champion of Chaos met their charge. The Chosen of Chaos had hit the line, but with the Banner of the Chapter aloft, and their Lord leading them, they would not fall. The Honour Guard was known as a Council of War, for so it was. Members of the Chapters Ecclesiarchium, Librarium, Apothecarium and Armourium were present, and with righteous fury did they strike. Thunder Hammers and Chainfists struck home, slaying left and right. The Chaplain summoned his power, and with a mighty strike, his Crozius Arcanum, a weapon that he himself had created out of the marble that had littered the ground of Titan, his blow rent clear through the armour of 3 traitors. The Librarian, with a whisper of power sent streams of Lightning flickering through the air to incinerate and melt the Chaos Marines opposing him. The Master of the Armorium, with his huge Servo Harness managed to stop the downward strike of a daemon headed berserker. The two handed axe caught in the grip of the twin Callipers of the Harness. Anger turned to shock as the daemon enhanced weapon shattered when the Power enhanced tools twisted. Knowing he was smiling behind the faceless helmet, Andronus saw the Techmarine slam his Thunder Hammer into the gut of the Marine, passing clean through body of the fallen, the broken veterbrae jutting through the armour. Slumping to the ground, the Berserker drew its power knife, and attempted to cut through its own neck. "Skulls for the Sku.." Before he had a chance to finish this final act of worship, the Thunder Hammer crashed down into the head of the marine, shattering it like an eggshell.

Soon, all that was left of the Chosen was the Aspiring Champion. Being the foremost warrior of the Chapter, it was Andronus duty to accept his Challenge. 

Stepping forward, the Master readied his stance, his Storm Shield Roc, held ready in front of him, the huge Chain halberd, forged by his own hands, in the riposte position. 

With a sneer, the Champion removed his helmet, and through it on the ground. "Won't you remove your mask, and fight me, with your own eyes? Your own ears? Or are you too scared, Lapdog?"

"Lapdog? You are the one who panders to your gods every whim. I merely am given a task, an order. I am a Soldier. I do my task, I fulfil my order. I give my word to my Emperor. I do not renege on my word for mortal gains, for I fight for what is right. As for my helm, why should I remove it. You do not deserve the right to see my face. But know this, traitor. I am Gur'Tark Andronus. I am your death."

Spitting hatred, the Chainblade screamed as the Champion charged, the insults to his Gods punishable by death. Ripping noisily into life Andronus's Halberd, Skyscorcher started up, just in time to meet the axe. Deflecting the downward sweep, Gur'Tark shunted the shield forward. The traitor was quick though, and regained balance before the spear could pierce him. Twisting aside, the axe flashed forwards again.

He was ready for the strike though. Instead of blocking the strike, Andronus, swayed away from the blow, and pushed the axe wide away, leaving the chest exposed.

Before Skyscorcher struck home, there was one emotion written on the scarred face of the traitor. _Fear_.

With the death of their Captain, the first wave fell back from the Marine barricades. Turning around, Andronus and his honour guard stalked towards the flagging lines on the the Northern sector of the defencive circle, where a Great flame coloured dreadnought, millenia old, burnt its way through Traitors and heretics.

The shoulder mounted Grenade Launchers of the Honour Guard sent air burst shots skittering into the ranks, shredding gaps and breaking morale. As the distance closed, Storm Bolters rang out, Kraken Penetrator rounds slicing through multiple bodies. The battle was far from over.

[OOC - whoops =D Got a bit carried away - for those who thought it was too long - Marines Landed, Mounted Thunderhawks, Got off thunderhawks, Charged, Traitors died]


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

The chaos thunderhawk made it safely to the rear end of the city, silent, quick and unknown, it was just how the Blades were trained. Alex looked around him, standing on the edge of the LZ, his personal champions beside him, along with two other Blades of death squadrons all with bolter and chainsword, "sweep the area, and find a way to the city, maintain comunication and stay alert, Lord Azdurbael wants this operation to go swiftly." He need not look to his men, they knew what could happen, and they were well prepared. as they all ducked into a low crouch the three teams split off, Alex and his retinue went down into a dark alleyway where it would be hard to spot them, the 1st squad, led by a champion named Gethilus went through a narrow street, hugging one end of the street watching for tanks and snipers while the 2nd squad led by champion Jeltor tried to sweep around the other side of the coty to get a good bearing on any enemies to come. Alex voxed to his troops. "vox anything interesting you find, and may Tzeentch favor your paths this day."

(OOC:if anything is wrong with what I put then lemme know xD didn't have tiome to read all the posts)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - You posted in the Imperium Action Thread - try and keep to your own Action thread - we're all sneaky buggers, and will read your thread for weaknesses =D. Don't worry, your post will be read. Best if you post there, and just edit your post  Nice opening though, a good start!]


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia shack her head as she began to regain her senses. She remembered the thunder hawk being hit and had to make a crash landing. She began to look around to look for any other sisters that were still alive. Her squad and two other Seraphim squads had made it. A tactical squad had also made it but just barely. The Veteran Seraphim Superior quickly rallied the squads and formed a defensive perimeter around the crash thunder hawk. As Sophia got out she saw several heretics coming at them. They were armed with laspistols, lasguns and close combat weapons. Sophia used her jump pack to jump with into the air to avoid the incoming shots. As she flew up she fired several shots with her two bolt pistols at incoming cultist. The bolt shots ripped through several cultists, knocking them off there feat and killing them as Sophia landed back down on the ground. She moved behind several large pieces of scrap from the thunder hawk and used it as cover as she continued to fire at the cultist with her two bolt pistols.

((OOC: Hope it was ok, tell me if anything needs to be changed))


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Sgt Wei was rummaging through a heretic's equipment, desperately looking for something, when he saw Cpt Veldt beside him, and asked :"You got a light?" with a cigar in mouth.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

This was it, the hatch of the Valkyrie transport dropped and Jaxxon Kane led his men out of the breach. The battle was truely underway by now, the air hot with lasfire and the smell of blood hung in his nose. For what it was worth though, everything seemed as they had been briefed, on their side anyway. A quick evaluation of the scene allowed him to identify the Marines storming the centre of the enemy lines as well as the rest of the 114th piling from their transports.

He tapped his micro bead and spoke proudly with a hint of cheeriness that felt alien in the surrounding chaos. "You know your orders men, secure the flank and leave the glory to the nancys in the big armour."

There were a few sniggers and messages of confirmation from the platoon leaders of Blue Company and Captain Kane allowed a smile to escape his lips as he saw them moving into position ahead of him. Checking behind himself for his command team he flexed the fingers of power fist and followed them forward to the front line.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Vurth told the other four men "large target at 12 o'clock. Aim and fire at my order." He trained his sniper rifle at the Greater Deamon's head. "Fire" he wispered to the other men as he shot. He then quickly moved to cover fifty meters at 3 o'clock with the rest of his squad. The deamon lied dead on the ground. "That's another one for the kill board" he told the rest of the squad.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius stepped out of the drop pod straight after landing and proceeded to fire into the nearby building. His multi-melta turned whole floors into molten slag as he strafed the building. Cultists and traitor marines came streaming out of the building and he promptly torched them with his heavy flamer. One got to close and was crushed into a pulp as the close combat claw squeezed tighter and tighter. Turning, he saw a chaplain run into a small squad of traitor marines, yelling litanies of hate as he drew his blades. Such devotion stirred emotion in the ancient warrior, and he thundered slowly towards the combat, his massive dreadnought armour towering above all of those around him.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Sgt Wei had gotten too far ahead of the Imperial troops, he was soon ambushed and surrounded. "All right. They are in front of me, to the left of me, to the right, and behind. Great.. They can't run now from my - boomstick!!" And took out his shotgun..


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As the burning meteor of a Drednought drop pod speared down into the breach of the citadel's walls, Chapter Master Gur'Tark Andronus realised that this must have been one of the fabled Ancients, of a Lost Chapter. The knowledge taught by the tutelary engines, and studies of his own recalled every Chapter ever founded. But the livery of this Dreadnought matched with none known. With awe, the knowledge that he was fighting alongside one of the Lost Legions of the First Founding hit him like a Bolter round.

Seeing the Chaplain dive on his own amongst the vengeful Traitors, Twin Powerblades flashing through the tangle, but ultimately outnumbered - the weight of traitors piling in on top surely too much for the veteran to accomplish.

Lifting Roc, the inbuilt Storm Bolter spat death, the Vengeance Rounds shredding through the armour of the traitors, melting it like wax as the superheated plasma core of the bullets impacted. The Shoulder Mounted Grenade Launchers exploded amongst the packed ranks, while once more Librarian Har'arah summoned the powers of the Empirium to immolate those between the Honour Guard in a blaze of white Purity.

"Captain Frydraka. Report In"

"Sir, He... ...'ead. Bloo... ...ster," came the static broken reply, the enhanced HUD on his helmet telling him that the Marine who answered was the new recruit they had recently promoted to the Assault Company following his valiant actions on Kaliena XIV. 

"Damn. How many are alive in his company?"

"There... 17 Marines from... ...anguard, bu... three scor... ...aining"

"Good enough. Marine, there is a Chaplain northeast of our position, 50 metres. Lock onto our position, and aid him. There are too many for us to breakthrough. I don't hear you moving, Marine, Get in the air..." before the Master could finish his sentence, a phalanx of 80 Marines glided over the air on jetpacks, carrying them over the battle. 

A flurry of heavy bolter shots from an Entrenched heretic cultist weapon time lanced up from the ground, downing 3 of his finest.

"Thunderhawk Flight Beta, requesting Fire Mission, coordinates patching through now. Andronus out".

"Aye Sir. Missiles inbound in 2. 1." As the count down finished, 6 missiles arced over the warring soldiers, the high explosive rounds demolishing the surrounding buildings, burying the heretics, and the gun fell silent.

As a Thunderhawk passed low overhead, the Heavy Bolters chattered their speech of death, fist sized shells punching through Rockcrete and Ceramite armour with ease. The front ramp dropped, and another squad of Praetorians in the crisp white and royal blue livery of his Chapter shining through the gloom, the lightning claws and Chain Halberds ripping into the traitors ranks, as another squad of Sternguard dropped out. The Chaplain could not die!

"Soldiers of the Emperor. There are times when doing your duty is not enough. You must exceed it! I call on it now! It is called Sacrifice. Drive back these lackeys of the False Gods, and fight for Glory!"


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt turn to answer sergeant Wei's request, but he had taken off, and was being surrounded by traitors. Not one to leave a fellow trooper to unbeatable odds, Veldt moved to help. Veldt dropped a cultist with a las round to the head, and aimed at a second. He aimed and fired, but an unsatisfactory *click* ran out of the lasgun. "Aw crap." Almost as soon as Veldt started to reload, fire from a nearby building poured down on him. Veldt had no choice but to dash from his hidden spot and join up with Wei up ahead. Unholstering his side arm and putting his lasgun on his back, Veldt charged up to Wei, blasting at heretic positions as he went. "Hey, still need that light?"


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: sorry about the delay guys... opening weekend for me.:biggrin:
Although the drop zones had been interfered with, about 80% of the force had made it to _a_ drop sight, although some of the vital sights had not been taken... most of the smaller connecting sights were in bad shape, and there were a few blocks of hard city fighting between most of them. Thanks to the efforts of the Architects of Malice, the drop-sight is _starting_ to cool down, howver, the traitors have gotten wind of this and are starting to bombard the area. Veldt and Wei have about 15 cultists surrounding then, and their squads are evenly matched trying to reach them (seperate group of cultists). A chaos marine is plowing through the cultists towards the pair.
Cassius is still stuck in the middle of a squad or two of CSM (oops... :laugh: )Sopphia and the Sistersare doing well on their end, but are beggining to run the risk of learning firsthand the results of being on a cut-off flank. there are two more buildings with a steady stream of Chaos forces still coming out of them, a squad of Raptors is coming in on the horizon, and two more squads of CSM are coming down an alley, along sith a Chaos Dreadnaught, which is moving full speed towards Vindarius. After these forces are dealt with, the force will be able to re-conoiter, and move to link up eith other LZ's so that thay can take out the leaders of this war band.


Cassius realized he was surrounded through the haze of the rage. Luckilly for him, bionic arms never commited the sin of becoming exhausted while doing the Emperors work, and Powered blades never failed under His sight. He took off the heads of two traitors with a cross cut, then dove at their champion, his chainblade failed before Cassius' wrath, and the traitor was dead shortly thereafter. Realizing none of the loyalists could hear his litanies, he set the external vox to maximum, and continued to scream them, so that the heretics may fear the absolution they faced, and those loyal may be bolstered by his ample rage. He continued to hack his way through the traitors, towards one in particular... the other champion of the group he had charged. as he reached his target, a trail of eight dead or dying Chaos Marines. The champion brought his blade down towards Cassius' skull, he caught the blade in between his own, shunted it aside and kicked the traitor, sending him back enough for Cassius to get some momentum behind his blows. the particular litany he was shouting reached its crescendo as he took one of the traitors arms
"And you shall bring down ALL of the Emperors wrath upon the Fell traitors, so that they may QUAKe in _fear_, and beg forgiveness of their vile sins. Vut you SHALL _NOT_ commit the sin of weakness before the Throne, but you shall MECIELESSLY slay the treacherous heretic" at this, the Champions other arm was taken from him "and without remorse, nor any acknowledgement of his pitteos plees for mercy you shall hunt down him and his kin, untill all have felt your most Holy WRATH!!!!" and at that, the heretics head was taken. the 7 survivors of the squads, after the wrath of Cassius and the Architects of Malice, had formed a group, and were preparing to fire upon Cassius,
"DIE HERETICS!!!!!" he shouted, and leapt onto a ruined wall, which he sprinted down, as they opened fire, either ineefectively hitting his armor or his mechanical arms, untill he leapt from the edge of the wall, into the group, arms spread, taking 3 head as he descended, and stabbing his blades into a fourths gut, then pulling the blades out, halving the traitor, and taking two different traitors legs in the process... neither of whom hit the ground alive, as the Architects of Malice's bolter fire shreded the squad. Cassius did his best to collect himself, and rose from the position he had landed in, looked about, and saw two buildings filled with traitors, and a group coming down an alley... he saw several traitors bearing markings of others he had 'interrogated' before, and charged that building, the Rage re-taking him, as he started another litanie...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt had obviously made a big mistake. About 15 cultists were firing down on their positions, and the shouts of reinforcements baying for blood could be heard for miles around. Veldt fired at the vague positions of the cultisit with his bolt pistol, though most of his shots ineffectually bounced off the walls. When the sharp metallic *click* came from his pistol, Veldt knew he was pretty doomed unless he fell back. "I'm falling back into those buildings over there, you coming sergeant?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius had just finished torching some traitors when a heavy lumbering came from behind him. Spinning he faced his foe, a dreadnought. Using the momentum of his spin, Vindarius crashed his combat claw through one side of the foul vehicle, melted the other with a burst of super-heated air from his Multi-melta before grabbing the sarcophagus and torching the warped occupant. "By the emperor's glorious name" he boomed over the sound of battle, the first words he had spoken since arriving on the planet's surface as he finished off the ruined machination of chaos.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Deprived from tobacco Sgt Wei fought more aggressively, after 8 shotgun blasts, the heretics were very much dead, and if *that* didn't get em, Wei's dagger would. "Yea, I am coming with yea Veldt, right after I set this here - done!" with a grin on his face, he followed Veldt to the buildings after doing a Yarrick and leaving a _nice surprise _for the heretics he loved dearly. It was clear a frag grenade was now absent from his arsenal. He had made a *mine*.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Captain Kane and his men had been advancing forward with surprisingly minimal resistance, the few straggling cultists who had had the misfortune to happen upon them had been cut down in short order by disciplined firing drills. 

They had reached the streets, Kane advanced with 2nd and 5th squads. The buildings loomed up on either side of him. He paused for a moment, holding his hand up halt his men. "Sergeant Aden, clear the buildings to the right. Sergeant Mia, your squad is with me."

Curt responses of affirmation came from both squad leaders as the two units split entering the buildings to either side of them.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Wow lengthy answers all around. Sorry for being late, Havent checked in a while. I hope this is ok. is having some GMs with me ok? If not, well say they die quickly.

Jason moved forward in a crouch. 5 guardsmen folowing. They came to an area where they could see about 15 cultists, and a chaos space marine running to the front, cornering a pair of Men. 
"Try to take down the marine first, focus all fie on my mark"
The small squad stood breaking cover and began autofireing at the marine, the commisar wielding his pistol...


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC: I thought we weren't suppose to have squads to command..

Sgt Wei was following Veldt behind when Jason came to "rescue" them. "Ah great, some commisar had to ruin my show.. Just hope he doesn't spring the trap on himself. Ha!" Now with a lighted cigar in mouth, Sgt Wei was much more dangerous, he was _high_.. "I am a Catachan, empowered to deliver justice wherever I see it lacking. I am empowered to punish cowardice, granted the gift of total authority to judge, in the name of the Emperor! On the field of combat!" And proceeded knocking Veldt out, _borrowing_ his power sword and bolt pistol which the regular sergeant would never get to use. "Its a good thing you had that nifty helmet on *officer*.. You could have *died*." But Veldt would probably not heard that, he was out cold. And when he came to, the crafty sergeant already had a perfect excuxe for why he was unconscious and why he had no weapons.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Now with power sword in one hand and a bolt pistol in the other, Sgt Wei timely charge would pay off, one of the heretics was a second away from getting his leg blown off, the fool had step on the mine. Upon detonation, clouds of dust and smoke filled the scene, the heretics last sight of Wei - charging towards them. It was too late for them to even switch targets now, Wei entered the fray, and begin hacking away at all, the Chaos Marine was a problem, he hated armor wearing freaks, and decided to leave the baddie to the commisar.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hearing a Screech of the daemon echoing from above, even over the din of battle, Andronus looked up - the Warmaster was circling on great leathery pinions, casting a pall of terror over the loyalists. Knowing it would do no damage, Andronus was sure that the boost of Morlae by seeing the creature retreat would be beneficial to the struggling defenders - the remaining Imperial Fists a fraction of their size, with only their man portable weapons.

Knowing their tactical abilities with the weapons, he equipped the Marines with supplies from his own armouries - Heavy Bolters, Lascannons and Missile Launchers were causign a hail of death around, but it was not enough under the presence of the foul being, more scared of what the Warmaster could do in the afterlife to their soul, instead of their death at the hands of the Marines.

"Devestators, Sons of Dorn! Target the Warmaster, 2 o'clock in the air."

"Understood". And that was it. A lull occured, as the staccato bolter fire ceased, and the whine of Lascannons stopped. Then in a moment of fury, the world around the squads ripped itself apart, as the men targetted upwards, deadly accurate shots punching into the swarms of Raptors battling amongst the spires with his own Assault Marines, and forcing the Deamon Prince into a rolling dive.

Suddenly, from the flank came the explosion. The Light Armour concentration guarding the left flank had been overrun - the fireball coming from the Vindicators ammunition exploding. Emperors Will, but these traitors were pressing in on all sides, and the reports of Xenos forces, Orks and Eldar notably, rumours had said, was not sounding good.

"Praetorians - you are in command here. Do not let them take this breach!"

It did not take a salute or spoken word to know that his order would be obeyed. It simply would be.

Turning around, he called his honour guard around, and called them to form the tusk - a Twin Pronged assault, with the members of his honour guard forming 2 sharp points, splitting the enemies in three, leaving the the Chapter Master to deal with the dangerous Champions while the others were slaughtered.

Seeing the first of the Word Bearers break out from cover, the Council opened fire, bolt shells, Plasma balls, Melta beams and the Frag Grenades shrieking through the air, shredding the traitors in the open as Grox in a slaughter house, causing the rest of the cowards to fall into cover.

As sporadic fire from the pinned down Chaos Marines began to spark off the armour, the Chapter Masters charge gathered momentum, Storm Shields readied to abosrb the fire, ancient weapons ready to slay with wanton abandon, the moment the charge hit home.

Counting down the distance between the breached wall and his location, at 50 metres, Andronus called to the Thunderhawks overhead, with a couple of Marauder Destroyers in tow. One of the Marine Assault Gunships peeled off from the raging dog fights with the Chaos interceptors. With the roar of its overcharged engines passing over, the backwash rippling the adamantium thread cloaks and Chapter Banner, bathing the Blue and White colours in a warm orange glow. With a whine, the huge Turbolaser unleashed its fury, vaporising a clutch of the heretic marines in a red pulse, the large calibre heavy bolters, combined with the ceramite cracking Autocannons ripping through the Marines as they sort for cover - the Tail and Sponson mounted weapons catching those thought safe behind the wall in a hail of fury, leaving a red mist in the air from the attack run.

Before the shock of the assault finished, the Honour Guard struck home, the broken ranks yeilding before the charge. Outnumbered 10 to 1, the 15 marines were unstoppable.

Reaching the melted slag that formed the top of the breach, the Sun breached through the foul polluted clouds long enough to show that the Emperor was still with the Imperium. The sillouhette of the Chapter Master, Spear raised, Banner behind him, rippling in the explosion of an artillery shell landing nearby causing as much fear as the Daemon Prince caused.

Seeing several dark champions step forward, Andronus stepped forward. If he was to die hear today, then he would do his job. With the Chaplain still alive, the Imperials would triumph - Gur'Tark meant little in the grand scheme - his Captains could easily complete the same tasks as he.

A silence of sorts fell over the battle, as those in the sector to watch the Marine Chapter Master accept the challenge of the two warriors of the gods alone, even the Traitors respected this show of strength, as the Sun hid its face again.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: That was slightly godmodding Eugene, but I don't mind. I'm getting it back in this post anyway :wink:

Veldt saw the commissar approach. "Hey sir, there's a large cultist position up a-" A heavy blow knocked Veldt to the floor, knocking him out. When he woke up a minute later, he wondered what happened. If it had been a cultist, he'd be in little meaty chunks. Wei had disappeared. Wei. Veldt checked his possessions. An unscrupulous bastard like Wei wouldn't knock you out for the fun of it. He'd of stolen something. His wallet and the 200 Imperial Marks were present, his lasgun, his sw- his sword. His Bolt Pistol. His family heirlooms. Wei had stolen them! Mugging a ranking officer, in front of a bloody commissar! The CHEEK! 

Veldt advanced up ahead, following the noise of battle. He spotted Wei fleeing from a Chaos marine. Fool. The sword could easily cut through its armour. When Wei's back was turned, Veldt made his move, and Veldt rammed the butt of his Lasgun in between his shoulder blades. Wei promptly collapsed (OOC: A god mod for a god mod). "YOU BASTARD!" Shouted Veldt to the half conscious form of the traitor. He retrieved his sword and pistol. "We're on the same bloody team. Now stop fighting your comrades and save it for the cultists!" Suddenly, fire errupted from behind them, from the aforementioned chaos marine. Veldt activated the power sword, and sliced the marine across the chest. It fell to the ground, dead. "See, this thing works a lot better with it turned on."


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia kept her head down as several shots were fired at her position. They simply bounce off the large metal plate of the thunder hawk. There were no Imperial reinforcements, no space marines and no guardsmen. Where were they? Had they abandoned them or perhaps this was a test from the Emperor? Convince that it was a test Sophia used her jump pack to go flying in the air and landed on top of a cultist crushing him with her power amour. She then once again used her jump pack to get back into cover but as she did she fired several shots. Two shots came out, one blowing off a cultist arm and the other causing a cultist head to blow up. Yet she continued to fire but her guns simply made some clicking noise. This indicated that she had run out of ammo as she landed back in cover. Curses, out of all the time she just had to run out of ammo now. She moved her hand to grab additional ammo only to realize that she had been hit there. Her amour had protected her but her ammo was now gone. She would need to get to one of her sisters to get additional ammo.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: oops mised that bit about not having minions... Wei you meen. And I'm a commisar. 

"Hwy catachan! thats my line, I see you attackiing an ally again and I'll execute you!" Shouted Jason, enraged. He then looked over his sholder at his squad to see why they had stopped fireing. It seemed the bolter and las shots coming from the cultists and their marine had chewed thru his squad rather quickly. He ducked. Then he peeked out of cover, and shot at the closest cultist with his pistol. The chaos marine would have to wait untill Jason had some time to pull his own ass out of the fire long enughf to find a decent wepon.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: no, the people who took command positions have their squads... the squad dosent have to be totally gone either
ic: Sniper Fire tears through the group of cultists, leaving Jason, Veldt and Wei and their men in MUCH better shape.
Andronus's charge has effectively neutralized one building, and the Chaos forces in the second are faltering.
Thanks to Asmodius' work, the forces coming down the ally have been neutralized.
Several artillery shells strike near Sophia, buying her enough time to find one of her sisters, and blowing a hole in a building, showing them how far ahead they had moved (they see Andronus' charge). However, being furthest ahead, they are the first to meet daemons. A Feind of Slanesh, two Damonette champions and a decent sized group of Daemonettes come down the street, directly at the Seaphims and sisters squad (should be about equal to a sister supperior and 35 or so sisters) cutting through any remaining Chaos Marines... punishing their failure with death.
...
The whole city shakes as the Orks and Eldar begin blasting holes in the wall, entering they fray (more or less changing it from a battle to a cluster-fuck) none are in this exact area at the moment however.

Cassius reached the Chaos Marines at the doorway fairly quickly, he leapt forward, pinning the traitor in the armor he recognized, and killing another, as fire from the tactical marines charging to take the building busied the others.
"Where is Scorpinox, heretic... I know your kind has been there"
"you will never hear it from me" the trator responded, as his body began to quake, Tzentch punishing him for his failures
"even your god betrays you!!! tell me what you know, and you will know a mercifull death." Cassius spat, aware he would need to rise and help clear the building soon.
"I-i-it is on this side of the eyeiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!" the champion stammered, as he was becoming spawn more quickly now, his body pulsating, resisting the betrayal of his fickle patron.
"I already knew that" Cassius replied, then he took the trators head off with a single blow, rose, and charged into the building, whatever controll he had gained was banished by another dead end, he fought his way up as quickly as he could, leaving the other Marines to clean up the remaining traitors. In the sane part of his mind, Cassius noticed a complete and utter lack of champions in the building. With average traitors standing no chance against his wrath, he quickly reached the ceiling, a trail of corpses leading from stairwell to stairwell behind him. Upon reaching the ceiling, he saw why, they were all converging on Andronus... who had begun a charge down the alley towards the Temple... where the Daemons were spawning, and where the warbands leaders were. Cassius reset his external vox to maximum, so that all could hear him, and backed to the far end of the ceiling, he sprinted, and shouted at the top of his lungs
"FOR SCORPINOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!" as he leapt from the building, the fading sunlightglinting off his green armour, as he sailed towards the center of the street where Andronus was encircled. Cassius broke his fall on a champion, slaying him. He immidiately sprag up, and said to Andronus
"your service to mankind has yet to end... so fight harder damnit!!!"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius had slain his foe. Hearing an explosion behind him, he turned to see the Imperial Fists Master disappearing into the smoke. Turning back he saw the Sisters in trouble, nothing they couldn't handle. He decided a weapon change would be needed for this battle, the multi-melta near ineffective in the closed in anti-infantry battle that they were involved in. Calling on his chapter, a thunderhawk with a spare combat claw and heavy flamer along with a techmarine to affix it landed on the nearby platform. Moving over to it, he removed his multi-melta arm before attaching the new combat one. The thunderhawk lifted off and Vindarius stepped forward, twin heavy flamers flickering in the dull light of the city, power crackling over the two combat claws. Stepping down, he turned to face the Fiend of Slaanesh. "Die foul demon" he boomed as he stepped through the daemonettes, squashing a few unlucky ones, pushing the others aside before torching them with his heavy flamers. He reached the demon with ease and began to rip it limb from limb as it rained ineffectual blows against his battle-tested armour. It's tail whipped out and struck his left armour plate, gouging a hole in the plate. Vindarius promptly let go of the now dis-embodied claws, grabbed the demon by the tail and spun on his waist joint, slamming the beast into a nearby building, knocking out the support column. The building partially collapsed on top of the beast, a sickening crunch echoing across the battlefield. Igniting his flamers, Vindarius finished the job by bathing the whole area in burning promethium, the smell of burnt flesh floating across the city block.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

OOC: Would anyone like to rp with rotfug for a bit? I am having head over to meet up with the warboss but might be fun to rp on route. Just give me a shout if you want the insane Ork to come by with his golem like song, dance, rip the head off number for fun all round. No actual PC killing involved just a opportunity to mash it up a bit.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : But that was fun, and adds a lot of "character" to the usual boring heroes kill baddies..It adds a regenade crazy fellow, its in my profile, crazy. 
"You know I was fighting to save our lives with you out cold when that grenade hit us! I am glad your back too, so why not you show some appreciation?" replied Sgt Wei, now forced to use his old lasgun. "I am pretty impressed you slay that Marine,("But I could have done that better." Sgt Wei whispered beneath his breath..) and if you're seeing all this loose skin and flesh all over me, don't worry... It ain't mine! Ha! Ha! Haha!"


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"Can't believe that Haroni..something captain got up soo quickly, I must be getting old with my punches and drubs." Sgt Wei thought. "While theres always next time.." And he picks up the Chaos Marine's Bolter, tossing his shotgun aside. "I will miss you old boomstick, but don't worry, if I can't have you, no one can!" (after rigging it to get hot and blow up if anyone was to use it of course!) "Now, I can get into the _"big"_ leagues!" It was obvious Sgt Wei was going to have to play more violently now..


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: Wow, I have a squad to command? Can I have 2, seeing as I am a Captain?

Veldt called down his microbead to the rest of his platoon. "Squad one, what is your position?"
"We're fighting a load of daemons, just ahead of you."
"And two?"
"We're doing the same sir, a few daemonettes. They're tricky bitches, though they are kind of hot." 
Veldt ignored the troopers rather fowl language. He advanced ahead to where the battle was taking place, just in time to see a trooper get sliced in half by a daemonette. Veldt fired his Lasgun at the form, yet the bolts just bounced off, repelled by some foul energy. Veldt slung his lasgun and brought out his Bolt Pistol and power sword in response. He charged forward, firing his bolt pistol and sliced at the daemonette. This time, the sword sliced the figure across the belly. It collapsed and turned to ash. "Hey sir, glad you could join the party!" said a trooper. "There's a Sister squad and a Dreadnought up ahead, should we go in and crash the fight?"
"We'll move up, but hold back. Snipe the enemy from higher ground."

Veldt's fire team moved up and made a defensive line along the first story of a Administratum building. The dreadnought picked up an unfortunate daemonette (OOC: It's not goddmodding, I'm just saying about when you smashed it into the pillar), and smashed the creature into a support pillar, killing it and collapsing the pillar. "Fire, concentrate on the surviving infantry!" Veldt's squads rained las rounds down on the daemon positions, slaying a few. Although the majority of the shots didn't get through, enough shots would kill even the hardest of enemies.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Now that she had met up with one of her sisters, she now had some ammo. The Emperor had tested them and they had stayed faithfully. Now he had given them support and allowed them to fight the twisted enemies of mankind. With Space Marine and Imperial Guard support they began to open fire at the incoming Daemonettes. Seeing one of the Daemonette champions Sophia began to open fire at her. As the Daemonette champion charged at her Sophia used her jump pack to stay away from the Daemonette champion. Several of her shots seemed to bounce off but a few did manage to get through and hit the Daemonette champion injuring it. She continued to fire several more shots killing the champion. Sophia could now smell burning flesh. She saw a dreadnought slaying a Fiend of Slaanesh. She used her jump pack to land near the dreadnought. “Sisters and Brothers let us fight side by side and cleanse this world starting with this city” yelled Sophia.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jason folowed Velt and his men. As they came up to a battle between some sorroritas and daemons, He charged into the frey with a prayr on his lips. He reved his chainsword and took off the arm of a daemon. It came back at him with its other arm, but he kicked it back with his fot, folowing up with a second swing of his sword, killing the daemon by removing its head.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius heard a sister Seraphim land next to him. "Wise words Sister" he boomed."Brothers and sisters, stand for the Emperor, slay these foul mutants, these heretics. Rid this mighty world of them in His glorius name! let bolts fly, promethium burn and cleanse these fools! The Emperor is with us, and nothing will stand in our way as His will is with us!"
As he spoke his flamers ignited a group of Daemonettes, turning them into smoldering ash.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"Its always like this, leave the catachans behind, nobody cares about us.." Sgt Wei muttered.. "Well men, you all seen how its done right? Knock the officer down when he's all alone with you, now, I want each of you to follow a respective target, except Veldt, hes mine." The figures in the shadow nodded and begun stalking their chosen targets, killing any unfortunate heretic, traitor marine and setting up traps along the way..


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - Eugene, wtf are you actually on about?]


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : I think there could be some contradictions in what Veldt said after/at the time he was knocked out, firstly I believe Jason was not in front of him, as he was busy firing at the cultists, so he couldn't/didn't need (Jason was already shooting at them!) to say "Hey sir, there's a large cultist position up a-" And it makes much more sense if Jason was a bit far away as he was shouting at me, rudely.

Sgt Wei dreams of evening the score with Veldt were shattered when he saw that Veldt has caught up with some friends of his. He found a natural disliking of the man when he first met him, asking for a light, it was a feeling of uneasiness, he would have avoided him if he could, but the need for tobacco was much stronger.. Now Sgt Wei knew what it was, (for the feeble captain had been muttering obsense things when he was out cold) the captain was a possessed, and if that time came when he could no longer hold it, Sgt Wei would kindly eliminate the regenade officer, smiling while he do it.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : Its called role-playing my character, who is crazy (or just a anti-hero), kinda like a last chancer with a desire to kill the colonel. Wait, no, I got a better definition of what my character is, he is a .. Sexy-crazy-god of war

Wei was heading towards the Administratum building when he thought the better, Veldt would probably hate him for the rest of his life, but real friends don't get mad at friends forever right? In the end he decided to stay a certain stalking distance, suddenly something caught his attention in the corner of his eye, the commisar who spotted him in the act of knocking Veldt out was heading towards to the Administratum building! "I will have to count on you if anything is to go wrong then.." Wei recognized the commisar as a fine one, afterall, no one have ever seen a glimpse of Wei doing mischief before, and he'd salute him anytime. "Oh my god, I forgot to tell my men to give him a good head start! He let me live after all." And start making hand signals to the shadow behind the poor about-to-have-no-head-commisar, in the end Wei did the final resort, firing his lasgun at his squad mate direction..


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As Vutrh shot another greater Deamon, a squad of damonets appeared in front of his squad. As they started to solidify, he shot one straight throught the head. He then grabbed two of his knives. "FOR THE EMPEROR" he bellowed at the top of his lung and the rest of the squad charged. _Its beautiful when they charge_ Vurth thought to himself. _wait......I should be in there._ He then charged at the damonnetes and stabbed one twice in the head.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: I, Baraz, in the name of the Great Reverser, Tzeentch, challenge anyone to try and beat me! You shall never pierce my mighty Squat exo-armour! Death to the Imperial betrayers! See you in the Chaos thread.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: eugeen... I dont want to be meen but your being kinda' dificult, switching sides is a bit unnesisary. Also, why have you sudenly got minions, in all serriousness, I think I missed somthing. 
Me yelling at you was a matter of you had just run ahead into the melee, so the Idea was me yelling over the din of you hacking up cultists. Also I ran up to your position, and got right behind cover, so depending on anyones respective image of the area I could have been in any direction. On a purely logistical note, you shoudlnt doble post. 
Ahhh! When did greater daemons show up?

Jason, inpired by the majestic forces arrayed around him drove headfirst deeper into the melee. The dreadnaughts ferocity, the Serephims finese, he could never match these traits in homage to the emporer, but he could sure as hell try.
He pulled out his Copy of the tactica. He turned to a well marked page, and book in one hand, chainsword in another, and a sermon on his lips, he reentered assault. He knew the prayre by heart, but it was reasureing to hold the book. He quickly disembouled another enemy in his fervor. As he move however a greater daemon came into view, It did nothing more than renforce his faith that sutch enemies had taken the field.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : What do you mean minions? They are my fellow catachans. I just don't want to say it plainly like that, so I put _figures in the shadow_..And I am not switching sides, I always been on the same side - *my side*. And you have cleared up the confusion that Veldt already knows that *I *was the one who knocked him up, so I can never approach others now. I think I double post so it wouldn't seem too lengthy like Vaz's, don't worry I can break that habit. And is it right to be killing greater demons and marines in our posts?

It seems Wei was wrong about the comissar, he didn't even notice a thing when that lasgun hit the dirt a centimetre away from him, he was nothing but an average guardsman, like all the others. Still guilty about the _operation_ that went wrong moments ago, Wei decided to dab himself in mud and blood, and went to take a nap in the sewers, becoming one with its ecosystem. Nobody would knew he was gone, nobody would miss him..

But he found out he couldn't just laid there all day, something unexpected has happened, his cigar was out! "This can't be happening!" The crazed sergeant had to do something fast, inspired with new vigour for the need of tobacco, Wei drove feetfirst deeper into the city's core, where all the others were, stabbing and searching any left for dead men he met along the way. 

He figured he could not fight with the main force as Jason and Veldt have nominated him "public enemy #1", so he went parallel to the main force, effectively and unknowingly guarding their left flank. When the greater demon showed up ahead of Jason, Wei got nervous, he wanted to kill the demon, but he was scared what the commisar and _friends_ might do to him. If there was one thing Sgt Wei was bad at, it was saying sorry. Nevertheless, he charged the demon, firing his bolter dry..


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: Can we have GM post to sort things out? Because I'm kinda confused.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

dito. I dont think velt would have time to declair anyone public enemy #1 in the middle of a fight. Or the authority for that matter... (Yes, hes high ranking for a guardsman, but were teemed up with dreadnaughts and serephims here)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: sorry about the delay, GM-man is here to sort out the day.

ic: After stepping through the destroyed building, Vindarius' efforts tipped the ballance of the battle on the left flank in the favor of the Imperium, the Sisters of Battle have rallied, and the group is steadilly advanceing. A detatchment of Malleus stormtroopers, and some Space Wolves are moving in attempt to meet up with them. Amother group of Slaneshi Daemons is advancing on their position

the unit of guardsmen (Schafer, Chrisman, and eugene, along with the captain and commisairs squads, and the catachans squadmates (sergent is following along with the commisair and captain) (Wei is running out of cigars... (stop being quasy-treacherous)) on the _right_ flank is moving through cultists towards the next drop-sight, from the other sight, a unit of Salamanders is moving to meet them, there is a group of Tzentchian daemons will be at the center by the time the two groups meet.

The Space Marines in the center are bogged down, and likely will not be able to advance very far until the other flanks start advancing further (this will create a connical effect, re-grouping our thread by the time we hit the versus thread) this is mostly because a unit of Nurgle daemons is replacing the casualties being incurred on the Marines by Cassius and Gur'Tark


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Are the diferent types of daemons allied or against eachother? I only ask because they tend not to ally with other kinds of daemons. If they are, at least theyere not khorne and slaneeshe.:grin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius slew another daemonette before he saw more spawning up ahead. Leaving the Sisters to deal with the last of the first squad, he stepped forward through a building and torched all those inside before passing through the next wall and right into the middle of the squad of daemonettes. Grabbing two, he crushed them into a pulp before torching a3 more. Spinning, he smashed 2 into the nearby rubble before setting upon the last with his combat claw, picking it up, igniting his flamer and crushing it in his massive fist while burning it into a pile of smouldering ash.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : When I said Veldt declared me public enemy no1, its just an expression or something, its sorta in the same group as metaphors, smilies etc.. I am no traitor nor heretic, just a sorta Cap'n Jack Sparrow, in the end, all's well thats ends well! Catachan regiments generally lack Commissars. Even tough and uncompromising officers are unable to assert authority over Catachan soldiers; in fact, they are resented by troops, and it is not uncommon for Commissars assigned to Catachan regiments to be "fragged" by their own troops.

The greater demon of Slaanesh (I assumed, cause daemonettes everywhere) was given a healthy dose of lead, if a whole clip of bolter didn't kill it, it was severely crippled, Wei didn't have much experience fighting demons, the biggest thing he ever fought was the Catachan Devil. Not wanting to get any closer to the demon now lying on the ground, Wei walked to Jason and friends.

"I hope we can finally get together." Wei said to Veldt and Jason, "Why not we forget everything that happened in the last few hours, and take this as a new start, after all, this is where the real battle begins!". Wei takes out his knife, the Catachan Fang, and said, "I even make a blood oath with you all, shall we?" And cuts his right hand, (he was left handed) "Your turn, Veldt.." Wei hands over the blood-stained knife to Veldt, grinning, expecting to see the officer stand down..Sure, he knew the Harakoni Warhawks were brave enough to make high-level jumps, but were they brave enough to cut themselves?

P.S : Goran better watch out on Parfeon, I got a feeling Hive Fleet Lucifer is either heading for you (cause you got a mine) or the port (that Green Knight conviently left) so he can expand his forces. You better not let him have that mine! I'd killed you if it falls to him.. Hm, another target could be me or the chapel, cause he's pretty mad at what the Grey Knights did do him, Vanchet's dead.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jason saw wei over by jason... wait a muinet. Jason felt a sinking fealing in his stomach as he realised the tide of battle had taken him decidedly away from the others. With a crt, he folded his book replacing it in his coat, and charged back in their direction. He was intercepted by another daemoet. Brining his sword down in a diagonal ark, he knocked it to the ground. He braught the blade down in to the daemonet to finish it off. Then he continued back twards the others.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Seeing the first of the Champions back away to counter the Xenos threat, Andronus took stock of the situation. Wherever he or the Chaplain went, morale was bolstered, the Liturgies of Faith and sheer destructive power combined to make an almost unstoppable force.

However, it could not continue for long - the constant attacks were gradually wearing the defenders thinner and thinner - it had been less than 2 hours into the fight, and already over half a company of his Marines were dead.

Calling in once more an Artillery Strike, the heavy Bombards destroying buildings with ease, cultists dying as their insides became liquefied by the pressure changes caused by the explosions, shrapnel scything through the rest. 

"Lance of Anger, this is Andronus - do you recieve?"

"Aye, Lord", came the order from the Battle barge in orbit.

"Lance Strike and bombardment cannon on this position". 

"Sir".

Walking away, under cover of the storm bolters and Grenades of the Honour Guard, the hordes of the Chaos armies were slowly moving through the gap in the wall, although the ramp outside grew slick with Blood and brains, and ever steeper.

Then the world exploded.

The first sign anyone had of the impending orbital strike was a slight heating of the air. The first of the Lance Beams struck down, the light vaporising dust and melting anything within 100 feet. The daemon engine the Codex Maleficum defined as a Soulgrinder skittered through the gap, legs scrabbling for purchase, when it was obliterated in pus and ichor, which vaporised instantly.

"Praetorians, with Me! Captain Do'Remi, the command of the defense is yours."

"Sir." The 1 Eyed veteran had been in the Chapter since its inception - one of the few remaining, of who was Gur'Tark. The grizzled marine turned, in his Terminator Armour, he was an impressive sight - the Clean white and Rich blue tainted by black blood. The Heavy Flamer in his hand roared, the superheated jet of promethium immolating a clutch of Cultists. Powering up his Chainfist, a punch to a traitor sent it flying 20 feet through the air.

"For The Emperor and Andronus!" Taking up his cry, the remainder of the first company redoubled their efforts, the deadly accurate fire ripping through the ranks.

When the Praetorian Guard, the elite of the elite were surrounding him, he quickly outlined his plan. A daring Teleport Attack on the Chaos Stronghold. A duel with the Warmaster would be all that could draw the power of the assault away from the devestated defences. The Praetorians and the Honour Guard would be sent out to secure a corridor down which the rest of the Chapter could aid.

Each knew it would mean their death. But it was their command. It was their duty. It would be done. Death was no reason that duty should be forgotten.

- - - - - - -

As the Thunderhawk dropped into the Citadel, and 30 more marines ran out from the Transport, the Sergeant nodded to him. Returning the nod, the Marine hurried over.

"We are all equals of the field of battle, Bel'sheur, speak freely."

"Sir - I'm sure you'll find out in orbit, but the rest of the chapter have left the defences of Cadia, they are coming to finish of these scum."

"Good. Fight Well, Sergeant."

"And die better, Sir."

Smiling at the grim customary exchange, Gur'Tark hurried aboard the Transport, the Terminators following him.

"The Air is thick with interceptors Sir. Shall I engage?"

"No. "Thunderhawk and Tempest Pilots, this is Andronus. Break off from Ground Support. Our Vector will be patched through - I want the air space cleared."


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"What about you kind commisar sir? Will you accept our little blood pact here?" And shows Jason the same knife.Thats when the sound of artillery begun. 

"What the hell is this! Artillery makes war dull you know, at my hometown, we don't use artillery, just plain old fashion poisoning of the enemy's water supply." The artillery further discouraged Wei to go to the frontlines(he heard that men would get hit by their own artillery), as he had found what he came for, a cigar pack and a wonderful stub gun (revolver right?), lighting one of the cigars, he took in the first breath, it was cheap, really cheap..

"Someday, I am gonna open a franchise of Catachan Tobacco, I'd give you all the first time free of charge, but you guys don't look like smokers, I see a drinker in Veldt, or you can say _smell_, you *are*, right?"

P.S: I just noticed Vaz has joined EOW, too bad hes not on Parfeon. 
I have without a doubt, that Hive Fleet Lucifer, is definetely.. heading for .. me, in the battle to come, all shall fall, Lucifer gets all our Rp.. 
Unless I can manuever my army into a square, and amass a force large enough to take on 22 Heavies, 11 Elites ... and he hasn't even reinforce yet. 
But tell not tales of my fall, but tales of my survival, Project Firestorm, begin.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Maby you should start a thread in off topic or EOW for that kind of thing, its a little disconcerting here.

Jason was taken aback by this catachan. Disturbing blood traditions aside, artillary made war easier on the troopers, led to fewer casualties, and let the imperial guard serve the emporer ina more eficent capacaty. He then looked back around at the surviving daemonets. One had almost snuck up behind him. He swung his chain sword knocking it down. He said with his head slightly turned, but his eyes on the foe. 
"Perhaps we should finish first!"


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

OOC: I Krankor, is issuing a challenge to anyone willing enough to accept. might take a few posts to get the story at the right point for it but yeh. Challenge wanted.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The loud BANG BANG of artillery began. Was it chaos? Was it Imperial? It didn't really matter. 
"I see a drinker in Veldt, or I should say _smell_." 
One of Wei's pointless wisecracks. "I am partial to a mature scotch, but I ain't a drunkard....much...."
Veldt hadn't seen a Space Marine since the DZ. Had they been hit. "Vox, come over here," A Vox trooper ran up to Veldt, and handed handed Veldt the receiver. "Hey marines, need the Guard to come give you a hand?"


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : Does everyone here read all the action threads of DOW? Does consuming/touching/using something tainted/used by/was with chaos taint your own soul/innocence? Can I eat the eyes/take the weapons of fallen daemons without going insane/tainted ?

"Well Jason, I wonder how come a comissar like you, a _bookworm_, didn't read up on the ancient times when artilery was first introduced into warfare, the soldiers experienced hell, and they couldn't do nothing bout it, getting bombed long range, having to sit tight in their bunkers.. It was utterly, boring!" 

Wei shot a daemonette with his "new" stub gun, while smoking 5 cheap cigarettes altogether in his mouth, it was amazing how Catachans learn to talk with their mouth's full, literally. 

"You know what Jason? I think you're just trying to find an exuse, you're all wussies! On the other hand, if you didn't parry that daemonette, you'd be dead, should have said thank ya to that daemon, it saved you some blood loss." Wei said with a smile.

Wei saw Veldt called for a Vox, and he could'nt believe what he did, offer *help to the marines*... If the party went to the hotzone, he would have to follow, and everyone knows that there be no fun at the hotzone, with the marines, they might get pushed around, take orders, and meet more heavily armoured foes, that make the lasgun look like a flashlight. For Veldt and Jason, it'd be fun, they had _bolt pistols_ and power weapons, but for Sgt Wei, it was an unfair fight. Then again, who said war was fair?


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"I don't think you should bother talking to them Veldt, the situation is clear. We need to advance the flanks as the marines are bogged down in the center, this will create a conical effect, or something like that, I don't know how I know all this but, _maybe I am a psyker?_ Ah, nevermind." Wei was astonished how such wealth of knowledge came to his in a gushing speed. 

"Hm, for a captain, Veldt, you aren't very bright nor aspiring. Come on men, follow me!! Who are you all gonna take orders from? A man who fights using officer-only weapons? Or a man with the same outfit like you?" _Wei raises his lasgun proudly high in air_. 

"Call it a premonition, I got a hunch that my squad of Catachans, the best soldiers in the world, are on the right flank, very soon a squad of Salamanders are gonna meet with em, and when they do, they gonna get ambushed by some smart alec Tzentchian daemons! But we ain't gonna let that happen are we? Now come on, follow me!!"

The voices in his head were still asking him the same question, but he still hadn't come up with an answer.

The voices started when the whole campaign begun, after he started getting premonitions, earlier, he had foreseen a needle-gun sniper trying to take out Veldt with a well-placed poisonous dart, pushing Veldt down would have resulted in question marks appearing from his head, so Wei knocked him out instead, sure, there could have been other solutions, but time was running out then. The mine he prepared wasn't by co-incidence too, he knew the traitor group would come. Then he saw something bad, really bad, something bad enough for him to try and avoid the whole war, hiding in the sewers, he saw _himself dead_.. 

The voices were asking, _how do you still fight, knowing that you will die?_ Aren't you scared of death?[/I] But now he had an answer, a good one too, *when a normal guardsman dies, he loses the joy of living, when a Catachan dies, he loses his suffering,* looks like smoking paid off afterall, he got lung cancer..

OOC : You see, thats how you wrap things up! Watch out, things are gonna get more epic..


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Marines were being hard pressed to defend against the ravening hoards against them. A few remaining Sisters, mainly of the Retributor Squads that had covered the Seraphims assault were pouring heavy fire into the ranks - even Daemonic Toughness could not protect against the 1 calibre shells detonating in their chests and cycolpean heads.

Do'Remi was injured. That last summoning of Daemons was too close - the few remaining Terminators of his bodyguard were surrounding him, the Banner of the 6th Company in his fist had almost fallen, the poisonous dripping blade of the Plaguebearers had almost taken his hand, the Ceramite where drips had landed almost burned through.

Suddenly, there was another sound. Bel'sheur with his Veteran Devestators, the Plasma Cannons being wielded by them vaporising almost everything that breached the Wall - Cultist, traitor Marines, Daemons could not stand that withering fire, yet still they thundered into the hole, so much that it was like trying to plug a hole in a pierced boat, the water coming in faster and stronger than the hole could be filled.

Still, the discipline of fire, the controlled Bolter bursts from the remaining Sternguard veterans killing any the emerged from the Storm of Heavy Bolter, Plasma, Missile and Lascannon attacks.

Suddenly, a Land Raider breached the wall, the Lascannons flaring with Ruby potency. With shock, the Captain noticed the lascannon on its sponson was aiming straight at him. The daemonically headed weapon seemed to glow from within, then the world seemed to stop. The focused beam of light speared from the barrel. For one dreadful moment, the cry of anguish of the Marines around him came through the Vox, when the shot dissipated. The Iron Halo, a gift he had recieved as part of his valour in the defence of the Harudite Enclave, had taken the brunt of the shot, the energy field inside humming as it recharged. Knowing that the Lascannon would recharge quicker than the force wall, he charged, the three terminators following him - Banner held high. 

One punch of his Chainfist ripped through the armoured bulkhead as easily as paper. Ripping it down through the armoured assault ramp, he heard a scream from inside - pulling the fist out again, the Chainblade was drenched in Red Gore - they must have been ready to attack. Over his head, he heard the depression of the Heavy Bolter, the attention it had given his troops now focused on him.

Quickly one of the bodyguard held the shield over the Captains head, obstructing his aim, sending the blow awry, but it protected him from the shells.

The tank rocked as a Missile hit it, the Krak Missile taking out the turret. Suddenly, his HUD beeped.

Behind him, the Terminator spun, too late to see a foul champion of the Raptors land. All Do'Remi saw was the blades of the claw spear through the back of the Terminators head. Anger welled inside - reaching forwards, the speed surprising even the Aspiring Champion, and gripped the face of the Traitor. The blade of the fist spun, the foot long chainsaw piercing the ceramite with ease. Blood spilt from the chest, but it was not enough. Closing his hand, and pulling, the entire front of the Raptors skull came away, leaving a horrific, dripping sight behind.

A squad of Assault Marines had seen his plight. Dropping out of the skies, another raptor squad disengaged, and challenged them, plummeting into the midst of the Astartes, impacting into the ground with enough force to crush the armour. But the sergeant made it through. Dropping a meltabomb onto the front of the Tank, its front end exploded, leaving a gaping hole, just large enough to poke a gun through. Seeing an opportunity, the captain raised his Heavy Flamer, and such was the force, that ceramite melted, the 800 degree heat backwashing the Captain with the smell of burn flesh.

It was not over yet.

- - - - -

20 Gunships roared up with Andronus, the Hell Talons, and Hell Blades of the chaos air arsenal not providing a match for the combined Fire Power. Battlecannon shells studded the sky, causing evasive maneuvres in the closely packed formations.

Missiles streaked out, huge Laser cannons tore through the thin armour, and Heavy Bolter fire shattered glass, causing the cockpits to decompress messily.

They were harried, front, back and sides until the blocky shapes of the Imperial Fleet could be seen in low orbit - shuttling down assault craft, Air Cover and more troops - the close fire support of his own Battle Barge, the Lance of Fury" could be heard whistling through the air. Suddenly, the fighter escort peeled off, the Sponson guns tracking the enemy aircraft with ease. Looking in the rear Vid-pict displays, the Hell Talons pursuing them turned into vapour with the ease of blowing out a candle.

They were nearly home and dry.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: really Eugene? REALLY? I was trying to clear things up... not make you all psychic. The purpose of saying what was there was so that you guys could react to what you would be encountering as you moved forward, in case it took me too long to get a post in here. The saying who was on which flank was to help clear shit up. the thing about eventually funelling you guys together was an ooc comment to assure you that I wasnt going to dump you into the versus thread seperated, but as a whole. For that last post... I may have to give you some unfortunate twists now...

ic: The guardsmen continued to advance, another wave of cultists rushed them... beyond the group of cultists, there was a small city square that had been fortified by cultists, who appeared to be holding off a different force advancing from the other side of the square.
"Your helping us plenty by holding that flank" came the reply to the vox officer.
"Once more LZ's are connected, we will all advance as a group, the traitors shall perish before our might"


Cassius remained at the center of the line, bearing most of the weight of the traitors attention, now that Gur'Tark had moved out with most of his elite... and now there were daemons. He gashed one along its center... only to have it continue to fight. Cassius sliced off its head, taking a second head with the follow through.
"Plasma NOW!!!!" Cassius shouted, hoping the tactic would work, the front line dropped, and the men behind let into the daemons with plasma and melta fire. Scores of daemons dropped, but it wasnt enough. The marines sprung back up, and charged... gaining all of 3 feet before being stopped by the tide of chaos. They would be stuck untill the flanks advanced.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Vurth (on the middle flank) ducked behind cover with the rest of the squad. "We're gonna have to get the cultists out of there." He told the rest of his squad. They crept up silently where there were no attacks. They went into a building and assasinated the ten cultists waiting in it. "You've got a squad on the inside" he voxed Cassius "we're on the back, killing all we can."


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

his mind straining from the effort to keep the Rage under controll so that he could remain in a command position, Cassius replied to the vox from Vurth
"verry good. Attempt to move up further, and kill the sorcerors holding open the nearest warp rift, the flow of Daemons must be stopped so that we can advance. Mereel out."
head burning, Cassius set back into the Daemons... whatever Andronus had in mind, Cassius hoped it would come to fruition soon, or re-gaining any momentum could prove impossible...


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : Nobody say I was psyhic, just _increased senses_ like stated in the recruitment thread, take it easy.. I thought the golden rule was to have fun. 
I re-read the RP guidelines, and will now refrain from Godmodding (like I did to Veldt *unknowingly*, wasn't clear what G-mod is), OOC, problems with other player. I shall follow my fluff (crazy, tough, increased senses), keep it real (lasgun can't kill marines right?) and have fun. 
If this OOC had broken a rule, be assured I will not repeat it, and hope you all show me my _wrongs_ and _rights_.

"Well thats good news, some thanks from the marines, I bet the other force on the other side of the square be the Catachans! Come on now men, don't just stand there as they charge us, charge them!!" Raising his cut hand like a banner, Wei rallied the men to confront the cultists rush.

He had inspire and aspire the men, all he had to do now was expire, so running ahead of the force, Wei took his fake death pill and went down like he took a shot, he would remain there "dead" for the rest of the fight for everyone's good.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

As Veldt's platoon advanced through the ruins of the city, the noise of battle increased. Was it the detachment of Salamanders, or was it something different? The street was eerily empty, though the sound of battle was all around. Suddenly, a large cultist squad was spotted running down the street towards them. A broken squad, or had they been spotted. "Go loud!" Cracks of las fire rushed from Veldt's platoon, cutting down 5 of the rushing cultists. But it was not enough. These men were crazed and didn't stop for the wounded. They hit Veldt's position like a thunderbolt. 3 of Veldt's troopers fell as the cultist's poisoned blades ripped them apart. Veldt whipped out his Bolt Pistol and Sword, and charged into the fray. Veldt fired his Bolt Pistol into the face of a cultist, destroying its head. Veldt blocked a heavy blow from a cultist with different insignia. The pair's words locked, neither gaining the advantage. 
Suddenly, the cultist kicked Veldt's legs away, sending him spinning into the ground. The cultist raised his sword to finish the kill, when his chest exploded. One of Veldt's sergeants, a man named Jeagan, held a smoking laspistol. "Looked like you needed some help, sir." 
"Thanks." 
The cultist squad fell back, and rejoined the cultist position in the square. However, while Veldt's platoon had driven the cultist back, they had suffered 6 casualties. They would be remembered, and avenged when Veldt's force assaulted the square. Veldt found Wei amongst the dead of their allies. Though while he had been a bit of a bastard, Veldt had never really disliked him. Never did manage to give him that light, either.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Vurth moved to the second building, after clearing out the first. The Chaos would soon bring in reinforcements. He threw a grappling hook to the top of the building. He then climbed up it, with the rest of the squad. They killed the sniper squad on the roof. "One building cleared, moving on" he heared one of his men vox.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: yea, forgot about that in your recruit post Eugene sorry about that... interesting bit there with the fake-death pill, btw...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: I dont have a bolt pistol or a power weapon. I have a las and chainsword. 

Jason moved with the rest, when they came to the square he saw wei go down. Fighting against the cultist, he shot one in the back with his pistol, and split one in two with his sword. When the cultists retreated, he said a prare for the dead.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Being in the state of fake death was delicate, Wei felt a sense of relaxation and joy, all his problems seem soo distant, but if he stayed in the state of fake death, it would soon be reality. He knew his limits well, he would be able to listen to Jason prayers first and whatever sentimental value before using the revival..


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : I sure hope that Veldt and Jason don't have me in their Line of Sight right now, or this post will contradict a lot of things, or they can just say they were very shocked to see an unaware-of-them Wei standing up and taking the wargear of a dead guardsman.

Wei saw images of marines and battle sisters biting the dust in his _hallucinations_ (he is on the state of fake death), even worst, some have been corrupted, those fools had taken up fair fights against the forces of chaos, they were *dueling* them.

Wei thought to himself : "How can the normal guardsmen ever win in a fair duel? Even in cover they die and they die a lot. Bikes DO crash one in six times. Cavalry and Jump-pack troops break their legs and necks one in six times. The opponent may not like it, but Guardsmen have no real hope of winning straight." 

He smiled again in his _dreams_ thinking how Veldt and Jason would react to his "sudden death", he wondered if their faces had showed sympathy, or did they walked on?

"Wait a sec, I am no guardsman, I am a Catachan for god's sake! Worth 10 man from other regiments, besides, I got the Medallion Crimson! That should mean I can survive for...1 post in a duel. Wait, what am I saying? I am _high_.." Wei was on the verge of falling into a _deep sleep_...He bit the revival in one of his tooth.

Hopefully none would see this _miracle_ the dead rising from the ashes, and Wei can finally play as a ghostly spirirt of a dead comrade. Wei stood up and did something no one would have imagined he do, wear a flak vest and helmet, only his Catachan pattern lasgun and Catachan Fang could identify him now.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jason turned to Veltd,
"Shall we press on and finish the cultists?"


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"Hm, we still haven't taken the square? I shouldn't have expected a captain and comissar to finish a sergeant's job." Wei was dissapointed seeing the fortified position still in enemy's hands, the cultists were not to be underestimated though, they coaxed their blades in poison! 

Wei helped himself to some of the lovely substance, coaxing his own blade in it and took possesion of a vial found in one of the dead cultist's equipment that contained more of the stuff. "Just like in Catachan!" 

"I can't believe Veldt allowed casualties to happen, some captain he is! I must find a way into one of those buildings, then begin a room-to-room rampage, eventually flushing them all out, if only my squad was here.." Wei saw a comm-bead lying on the floor, good timing? The Catachan didn't know how to use it though, and tried speaking into the bead.

"Hello? Marines? Why the hell are you people taking your sweet time, making duels with the Chaos Marines? Cassius? I can't believe you allowed Sophie and Little Tim (if you all still remember, it has something to do with Christmas) to die!! They were characters with names! Names goddamn it!! They should have survive, like 5 posts! How could you Cassius!" Of course Wei was just wisecracking, he didn't even know who was Sophie, if there was one anyways. 

Next he wondered if the cultists might be listening to the Imperial transmissions and decided for some propaganda. "Dear cultists of fortified square in the middle of raging war, why do you people (sings to tune of These Hard Times, Matchbox 20) walk around in your bedrooms, cursing the naked sky? *You* should be out here tonight! But you stay alone.. and cry.. Say goodbye. To your cheap tobacco! And you know, you want the Lho sticks. So badly enough, that you would kill, for the Chaos fools... Ooohh, now come out here and have one... Ooohh! Not one but maybe two... Ooohh! You can have them all, all... Say goodbye, to cheap tobacco, say goodbye, to your lousy employers. And join the great, Imperial force, for Lho sticks!" 

What started out as a simple propaganda soon became a song that Wei sung as he searched for a way into one of the buildings, eventually he found one and went in poisonous Catachan Fang in hand and a helmet with "_Lho stick dispenser officer_" carved into the front side while some Lho sticks that were dangling out of his pockets to suit the mood.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Of course commissar. I'll stick to the buildings and neutralize the support gunners. You my do as you wish; I'm hardly of a high enough rank to order a commissar around."
2nd squad had taken the most casualties and wounded during the close combat, and were in no state to storm the square. They would wait for a medical team to take care of them. "Jeagan's squad, with me."

The clatter of solid slug weapons filled the air outside the ruins. Space Marines battled with their heretical counterparts, and guardsmen with corrupted cultists. In the center of the square, a proud statue of an Imperial saint over looked over the battlefield, defaced by terrible symbols of chaos. Veldt made out the colours of the 181st Harakoni Warhawks and the Salamanders space marines. A squad of guardsmen dashed across the square, firing at the dug in cultists, only to be mowed down by Heavy Bolters mounted in the ruins. Veldt took aim and fired at the gunner, determined to avenge the squad's death. The gunner's head disappeared in a pinkish red film. The loader took his predecessor's place, and turned to pelt the building with bolts. Veldt fired once again, and the cultist dropped, clutching its chest. Veldt counted the Heavy Bolter nests. _1 down, 3 to go._


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Well, I'm kind of stuck with hanging around you chrisman, as your the guy with squads. 

Jason folowed veltd. His best ranged weapon being a pistol, he gave moral suport to the squad as they targeted the suport weapons in the square. As they fired on the heretics, his voice boomed with an always ready prare to the emporer.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"My god, did Veldt order his men for a suicide charge? That is a bold yet foolish move, but its at my advantage, while the gunners in the buildings are busy shooting, I can sneak up on em." 

Wei saw the squad of guardsmen mowed down by the heavy bolters, "How could he watch his men die like that.. I better try to contact him.." Wei was about to speak into his bead when he suddenly though "Oh yea, I am supposed to be dead.. Duh!" 

He used a broken piece of mirror to see what was inside the next room, it was pretty empty, all the furniture barricaded the windows, there was a pair of men using a heavy bolter near one of the windows, another man was crouched by a crate of something. 

Wei didn't need to exposed himself for a shot, but he wanted it to be quick, he stepped out in the doorway with his lasgun supported by his hip. Wei managed to say "Lho sticks anyone?" in a second, before hip shooting the surprised cultists who looked at him the moment he stepped out, one was them even blinked his eyes in disbelief, it was almost comical to the Sergeant.

"Hey I think they just reloaded this thing, I don't want to let them down.." Wei raised the bolter to face another heavy bolter nest that was convieniently in sight and range. "And Stalingrad falls..." Wei let loose 20 rounds at the unsuspected nest, he knew that it wouldn't take long for _someone_ to come up to this particular room. 

A heretic who was fighting on the ground just soo happened to look up and have a Lho stick hit his face, Wei smiled at him out the window and duck back in like Santa Claus, he wondered if the heretic would have smoked it, wondered if he had smile and dance like a happy kid who just got a present but most of all .._A loud bang is heard_.. he wondered if the person managed to survive the makeshift mini-untested-tube-charge. 

"Merry Christmas. Ho! Ho! Ho!!" Wei said into his bead (it must have been very _psychological_ for those who had just lost their friends) and threw another Lho stick to the footsteps heard in the hallways after asking "Flash." to no reply.

He had saw the Salamanders, so his squad should be here, somewhere, if they are still alive. To inspire the troops below in acts of courage, or should he say rage, Wei took the heavy bolter again and aim at the once glorious statue.. "I hope this comes with a *positive* effect.." And blew the statue's head off, what could possibly be good about blowing a statue's head off you say? Well, guess you have to wait for the next post to find out.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Thunderhawk had landed in the Bay of the Battle Barge "Lance of Fury". Deploying off the assault ramp, the 20 Marines headed over to the lift that would take them directly to the teleportation chamber, deep in the bowels of the ship.

The lift itself was something that was not common on the ships of nearly all other chapters - it would have been too easy to traverse the ship should an enemy boarding attack make its way through. However, sensor systems that would recognise the life signs of the people entering the zone could trigger a cleanse - super heated poisonous gas could be flooded down, but if that didn't work, then a coolant pipe from the plasma drives could flood the enclosed lift pipe with a blast of super heated hydrogen.

Such thoughts rushed through the mind of Andronus - as useless as they were, he couldn't help but focus on the little details. To bring his mind back to the present, he picked up a data slate, showing the locations of his men, and allied soldiers in a faint blue haze over the city, while any other life signs not registered were in the evil orange colour.

Suddenly, he saw a wall collapse - the live vid-feed came from a circling Thunderhawk, making bombing runs, instead of engaging in the dog fighting - and then a large melee erupted between the forces of Chaos. Zooming in, he notived that it was Xenos - Eldar and Orks were warring with the heretics, and making ground. They would have to be dealt with after.

With a faint chime, Gur'Tark Andronus realised that he was at the Chamber. Stepping out, he took his assigned place in the centre of the Pentagrammic Wards, written in the chalk made from the powdered bones of martyrs, and the blood of the Penitent was rich on the air, coming from the incense burners. The teleporter was nearly ready to begin. 10 seconds left. The generators behind the screen whined as they over loaded. 5 seconds. Half a dozen bound psykers, which aided the teleporter sighed as they died - blood dripped from their eyes, and their breath frosted as the temperature changed violently. 2 seconds.

1 second.

Gone.

There was a wrenching sensation on Andronus' neck, threatening to rip his head off his shoulders. With the will born of anger, he resisted the pull of the warp, then for one horrifying second, it reversed, crushing the Marines enhanced musculature. Finally, the sensation stopped, and opening his eyes, Andronus saw that the location he looked out at was the former Ecclesiarchal Palace. Looking around, the details sprang out - cultist worshippers were ringed in a circle around around the Massive form of the Daemon Prince, bathing in the glory of their ecstasy.

They themselves rolled around the floor, over 100 of them rolling around on the floor as the lightning that announced the imminent arrival of the Marines rippled through their bodies. As it dissipated, Andronus realised they were somehow _feeding_ the Prince with power.

"KILL THE CULTISTS!"

So saying, he opened up with the concealed storm bolter in Roc, the penetrator rounds slicing through 3, 4 cultists at a time. The rest of the Honour Guard opened up, scything down the unprotected heretics. Noticing the drop in energy, the Daemon Prince looked around and saw the few marines cutting down his flock.

"Marines! Move out. The Daemon Prince is mine, and mine alone. Secure the temple, and hold out for reinforcements!"

"Sir?"

"You heard me! Root out the Chaos infidels, and slaughter them. Give the false gods the souls they want!"

"Understood"

As the Blue and White armoured Terminators and Honour guard moved out, the world seemed to ripple. Summoning a blast from the Imperium, the Prince sent a bolt of purple and black energy screaming towards the Chapter Master.

Hunkering down behind his shield, the blast was dissipated by the energy field. Looking back out, he couldn't see the Daemon Prince anywhere. Then with a great roar, Andronus saw the creature descending on him. Too late to avoid the attack, Gur'Tark swung his shield to meet with the razor sharp talons, and readied his spear to parry the next attack...


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"If anybody can hear me, I am hoping the marine thats currently battling a daemon prince has a plan, he.. or she, better not lose or we will definetly be in a lot of trouble later. Soo far I think its bad guys, one point, good guys, zero." Wei said into the comm-bead, not knowing whether anyone would hear him. 

With the 3 bolter nests down, the battle on ground was going much smoothly, occasionally a cultists or two would run into Wei in the hallways and get drubbed by a piece of furniture or gun butt. Then he would throw the person out the windows, anyone unfortunately standing below would "cushion" the person's fall.

At this point, he tried to see what Veldt or Jason's reaction was to the beheading of the Imperial statue, but he couldn't see where they were in the midst of battle below. "I expect 500,000 casualties on our side by today, or a million.." 

"Marines, try singing Puberty Love to the Chaotic forces, I heard that song could shrink killer tomatoes, maybe it could work on them daemons.." Wei said on the channel. "You know this is a low-budget role-play when tomato sause drip out of psyker's eyes instead of blood.."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jason saw the inspiring marine charge the foul daemon. He continued as he was. As mutch as he wanted to help, he was but human, he would be no help. His prares were all he could give for the moment...


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : Wait, isn't Vaz at a place_ far far away_ from us (Ecclesiarchal Palace)? If he's not, I am gonna run as far as possible now, the thought of a Daemon Prince soo near is not pleasing..

Breathing room at last, the defenders of the fortified square were in disarray, Wei went out through the ground floor of the building, keeping distance from the inspired commisar (Wei thought he could even see some watery eyes..), Wei had disguised himself as a normal cadian shock trooper but he can never be too sure.. 

Then he saw _tracks_ of his squad - a stone that had _Made By God_ carved into it.. It was a sure sign that one of his mates were here, either that or that stone really was _made by God_. Not taking any chances, Wei kept the lovely stone in his pouch, who knows? It might be worth something in the auctions.

"Flash." Wei called out in a whisper, "Flash...". "Flash god damn it! Flash!" 

At last a reply came, "Thunder!". 

"Report in front of me squad!" Wei bellowed.

4 men came out from their hiding places, boulders, sewers, trash cans, roof-tops!?

"Eh, who are you?" Pvt Bryan asked, "Thats our sergeant, idiot.." Pvt Simons answered him, "Ohh. I knew that." Bryan pretended.

"Now then, I want a standard squad check, tell me how man pipe-bombs, molotovs and sock-bombs we got?" 

"Its 3.am in the morning, sir." Deathman reported. Wei returned him a puzzled look "What the heck does that have to do with anything? Besides I know the time! We all always do!" 

"Well sir, during an assault on a entrench position, Deathman here.. charged before our grenades went off, apparently his eardrums or something must have been ruptured." Simons, the second-in-command explained. "And we have enough bombs and all to take on a whole amoured company, sir."

"Hm.. In that case, I want him to be called Deafman from now on. Save the explosives, did you all collect some grenades from the casualties of war?"

"Aye sir, sea-turtles!" Deafman wittily replied, but showed him a bag with sponges inside to cushioning a variety of grenades. At least he can still do something right, but if Deafman had responded by saying _fire in the hole_! and blowing them all up, it would have been another story.."Aye.. sea-turtles." Wei said, smiling with Deafman.

"Bryan and ... whats your name private?" Wei didn't remembered the fourth trooper's name. The private's face lit up brightly, "I'm -".. but that was all he managed to say like always. "Ah, thats right, your the-private-with-no-name! P.W.N.N, something like pwned, I will call you Pawn from now on, you should be proud! Bryan and Pawn, you both shall have _blow-job_ duties, that means you two go and *blow* things up, Simons, give them all the explosives." 

Like all the troopers in the team, all men were given names from the sergeant, except Simons who earned the right to have 99 percent of his name intact.

"Alright sir, yuor hand is still cluching the bag of grenades by the way.. sergeant?" Simons was worry if the sergeant might sack him with the bag when he questioned him. "Not this bag, its _all my_.. _My precious_...." Deafman shared Wei's craziness and were both grinning.

"Simons, please strip Deafman of his grenades.. Now then, _present arms_!"

Simons presented a beautifully crafted plasma pistol together with a fitting holster. Deafman presented a master-crafted cigar. Wei broke in tears of joy as he took up the cigar, leaving Simons's plasma pistol untouched for now. "Great, if this goes on, he might just appoint Deafman as the second-in-command.". 

"Very good, Deafman, I'm most impressed. Ah, Simons, another fine weapon for me, have my stubb pistol, did you happen to bring another weapon? I think I am short of one now." Wei strapped the holster to his belt, and holster his new pistol. Simons came out with another weapon which was a power-sword, only it wasn't just any sword, it was a Devil's Claw. 

"Strange, how come you didn't present this to me first, I might have chosen this over the cigar. Where did you get this?". 

Simons was going to hate himself for replying but it was the right thing to do, "It was supposed to be Deafman's gift."

"In that case, kudos to you again Deafman. Simons and Deafman, your all dismissed."

"Yes, sir."... "Aye, kapitan!"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: action time!

Asdrubael descended upon the arrogant marine, his talons were met with the commanders shield. Leaving deep gouges in the hardened surface and knocking the marine back.

"Honour guard combat the marines! Hold the temple!" Asdrubael screamed.

He let loose a sonic blast the marine getting its shield up in time to deflect the monstrous sound into a support collumn obliterating a small skirmish taking place there, but nonetheless driving him back a bit.

"Death to the False Emperor!" he roared at the chapter master as he charged whip lashing out to distract.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"Flash." was broadcasted on the channel, "Thunder, what is it Simons?" Wei always recognized the voice of his comrades, "Ah, sergeant, I noticed you were using a comm-bead, thought it might be good to take use of a vox-box for communications."
"Ah, excellent timing, I forgotted to ask you something earlier."

"What is it?" 

"I found a stone with _Made by God_ carved into it, you have any idea whether any of our men had carved this?"

"I surely didn't do it, Deafman .. here doesn't know what I am asking him and Bryan and Pawn are still out there, somewhere, blowing things up."

"What about AJ and Regular? Why weren't they with you?" 

"Oh, he helped Regular find a medic, Regular's old battle wound starting up again, just curious sir, since when did we started calling man-with-chest-wound AJ?"

"Since he tried to kill Jason, a commisar, so I thought Anti-Jason, AJ, what a catchy name.. And how many officers of the Imperium did you all assasinated soo far?"

"Almost a dozen, sir. In ratios of 7:3:2, juniors, seniors and advisors."

"Very good, did you loot them?"

"No sir, weapons of taint they were... Burned them all we did, sir."

"Excellent, you are on the path to redemption.."

"Theres a blindsnake pouch in the bag of grenades, sir, we managed to get it from our guilder contact, we also bought two photo-contacts for a fixed price. Our nemesis is here, we managed better this time, no serious injuries and he seemed shell-shocked now."

"The last crusade was a disaster. I am sure the whole squad got side-arms now?"

"Aye, not only that but exterminators sir, but we had to let our nades go."

"Exterminators!? Did you bought one for me?"

"Yep, not one but two, each on the pistol and sword, feel free to switch it to other arms. Theres also the _silver thread_ you wanted in the bag, are you gonna do something stupid again sir?"

"Yes! - I mean no.. I am just going to attach.._that_ to _those_, add the final _tag_ and _pull_ in dire circumstances. Whats Deafman doing right now?"

"Oh, he just learning true grit while sprinting. I will help you get to the bottom of the _Made by God_ rock case, hope you don't change the channel sir or lose the comm-bead."


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: can you try to take this somewhat seriously Eugene?


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : Hm, I don't know whats beyond the fortified square, where to now?

"Simons, I want you to take this more seriously! Everything _must_ be done now! I want reports, statistics, continual updates on every forces movement, I want to know their strengths, weaknesses, what they eat, when they sleep. With these information, we can start making night raids, cutting the enemies supplies and crippling their command structure. You can begin by telling me the conditions of my men."

"Alright, Bryan had improved drastically on shooting, Deafman just broke his left leg, Regular and AJ have just reported in, I have given them orders to hunt down chaos leaderships, Pawn learned to quick draw, and sir, he's quicker than you."

"I could have guess that, he made it to the finals in the quick draw tournament, I still can't believe I lost to that _nobody_. Anyways, like I said, reports! Statistics! Spreadsheets! And estimated calculations of the enemy's next move! Over and out!"

Wei started making the final knot to the silver thread, all it takes is a pull to end it all. They had the _square_, what now? He hid in the shadows of an alley and begin looking out for Veldt and Jason, the Salamanders were easy to spot, at least they had nice coloured armor.

"Guess I should go and help out with the wounded and try to convert some into the Redemptionist. " Wei approached a captive cultist, "A heretic such as you may see the truth and seek redemption, you may be forgiven for your past, will you commit to the Redemption? And be redeemed?". There was a short pause but the priest's influence was strong, Wei was an exalted brother who had chances of becoming a redeemer. "I will commit.." The cultist replied, "Good, then you shall cleanse yourself with blood and flame.. All of your weapons and equipment must be burned and destroyed, tainted instruments of sin that they are, now do the blood oath." Wei pulled out his Catachan Fang, almost cut himself, and wiped the poison off the blade first "What a close one." Wei thought to himself, but his face showed no weakness. 

Wei cut himself like he did when Veldt and Jason were with him, unfortunately they did not take the blood oath, had they did it, they would have unknowingly committed to the Redemption. He handed the Fang to the heretic, without fear of getting overpowered by the captive, when one has been touched by the need to repent and redeem themselves, they do it by making war on the impure and corrupt, not the opposite way..

The heretic cut his left hand, both men blood dripped into Wei's canteen which held wine, they both drank and it was done, the heretic was redeemed. "Welcome to the Redemption." Wei handed him his lasgun with the exterminator still on it, "You shall Cleanse with Blood and with Flame!" With that a new devotee joined Wei and his band of warriors, driven by dogma and faith to pursue a war against what they see as the
enemies of mankind.

"Tell me, what is your name redeemed one?" Wei asked his new devotee, "I'm -". "Lets get you some new clothing first, you are hereby prohibited the consumption of narcotics and alcohol, the only needs of a Redemptionist are enough food to stave off starvation, and bullets for the sacred guns.. Do you understand, Bee?". "Yes sir.." The devotee was about to protest about his name, but thought better of it, _a Redemptionist doesn't need anything else but food and bullets_, it must have been a hint to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Catching sight of the lashing tongue flickering towards him, Andronus attempted to meet the deamon tendril with his own weapon, but Skyscorcher just scythed through the limb, which regrew in a second, so saturated was the air in daemonic will. In return it wrapped itself around the shrieking chainblade, and so began a battle of wills and strength - the two deadly fighters pulling and pushing - each one attempting to gain the upper hand, the daemon striking with his claws and pyshic lances, while the marine used his Storm Bolter and Grenade Launcher to blind his opponent.

Neither was willing to give, when the daemons wings beat again, hauling Gur'Tark up, up and up... but the Blue and White Armoured Marine would not let go.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ascending pulling the marine ever upwards trying to diconnect from the astartes trailing behind him a wicked idea sprung into his mind.

He sent a psycic shrill through the rip cord of his tongue like lash, it shook the marine but failed to dislodge him. This was what he didnt want to happen, to mar his own perfect skin. With a massive shriek he brought his own sword down upon the limb severing the connection and letting the marine plummet toward the ground leaving a crater in the hard tiled surface of the essleciarchy palace.

The wound afflicted to himself by his own powerful blade had to be stemmed, the eight daemons bound to the blade, two for each god. Would do devestating effects even to him, with immense willpower he forced it closed and blasted it with his furnace breath with a moan of agaony and pleasure. 

Asdrubael drifted back down towards the ground, stepping to peer down into the crater. Well actually more of a hole leading to the lower levels of the temple, "I will not be denied my prize" he roared as he descended into the bowels of the palace...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: sorry about this taking so long... final are killing me :alcoholic::suicide: I should get back to regular updates pretty soon (only another week left)
ic: Gur'Tarks daring assault got quite a rise out of the chaos forces, in that a decent amount of them pulled back to deal with the Strike force, which was enough for several points along the counter assault to break through their current obstacles, including the group being led by Cassius. several blocks down the street was an entrentched chaos position, built around a warp rift that several fallen psykers and Chaos Sorceror were wummoning daemons from

that, coupled with the Efforts of Wei, Jason and Veldt led to a quick subjugation of the fortified square. moving forward with the line of advance, the guardsmen and Salamanders encountered moderate resistance, mostly lesster daemons of Tzentch and cultists, but there were some flamers. Several blocks through the Chaos forces was a dead-end/split in the road, to the left, were orks and chaos marines fighting, to the righ, was the force Cassius was leading.

finally, the flank consisting mostly of Sisters of Battle and Vindarius (and a few members of his chapter) while severly shaken by Sophias fall, they rallied and pushed forward, meeting ever-increasing resistance from Slaneshi Daemons, there was something amiss with the road they were on... something was headed their way...

Cassius noticed a slight relent in the tenacity of the chaos forces... enough to advance. Gur'Tark's gambit must be working then...
"CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!" he bellowed, before launching into a litany of fury. The Marines slashed through the Chaos forces for several blocks, before encountering another solid wall of resistance, this one focused around a rend in the warp, with daemons bleeding through it. Cassius signalled for the Marines with heavy weapons to take positions in the buildings on either side of the street overlooking the large cleared out area the chaos Marines and Daemons were holding. Cassius himslef decided that he would stay in the center of the street, trying to hack his way through the seemingly endless tide of Daemons, now that they were so close to the portal, if only they could kill the Sorcerors, the portal would shut, and the Chaos Marines headquarters would only be a few blocks hard fighting off. There they would end this, or die trying, but first, he needed to take out the Sorcerors. Cassius let his subconscius guide his blows, while he tried to figure out how to get to the sorcerors...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: I accept you challenge Dessel_Ordo)

Sophia saw a single space marines hacking his way through what seemed to be an endless amount of lesser daemons. “Stay here and kill any Xenos or Imperial forces that come nearby. I will take care of that space marine.” said Sophia as she spread her wings out and took flight. She came from behind and swung her power sword hoping to cut the space marine head off. Yet at the same time she got her plasma pistol ready and aimed it at the back of the space marine. She would fire several shots at the space marine if her power sword failed to kill him.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Vurth told the rest of his squad, "focus fire on the sorcerors, fire at will" He shot at one of them, and blasted a hole straight through its head. He saw a squadmate kill another. The deamons and chaos marines turned and looked at them. "We've taken down two sorcerors, we need support. They are turning onto us." He voxed as he moved into new cover. "This is bad..."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jason kept up the prares. A few men here and there were breaking from the line in face of so manny fown denizens of the warp. None made it far.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : I noticed Jason keeps on doing "_prarers_", is that prayers or something else?

To the left orks and chaos fighting each other, to the right was ... _marines_, cursed abominations of mankind.. The Wei we all knew would have choose the former if not for a sight of a single space marines hacking his way through what seemed to be an endless amount of lesser daemons. 

"That must be the C.O of the marines! A conscientious objector! Fang, cover me as I go for that marine!" Wei didn't see the fallen sister taking flight headed for the marine, all he wanted was to go up there and give the man a Catachan Kiss..

"But sir, there's a.." Bee didn't complained about his _new name_, Fang was so much better than Bee. He tried to warn the sergeant about the flying witch but Wei had already taken off, "He'll know sooner or later." Fang saw a squad of snipers getting harassed by some foul beasties, it was time to exterminate..

Double-timing to intercept the demons and chaos marines, "Fear the Witch, Burn the Mutant, Purge the Unclean!" The nozzle attached to a small canister of fuel opened up, soon there would be burnt flesh all over the road. The crusade will burn all they find until their numbers dwindle and the flame flickers out.

"Order 227!! Not One Step Back!!!" Wei broadcast on the channel.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius heard something behind him, and noticed two things: 1. the rest of the marines werent as deep into Chaos' lines as him, and a possesed Seraphim coming at him. He crossed his blades so to intercept the traitors blade, it stuck firm between his powered blades, and he torqued his arms, slamming the Seraphim into the ground. He quickly voxed several of the Devastator squads working thier way to good firing positions on the two buildings overlooking the Chaos Marines to open fire immidiately. This drew the attention away from the snipers fairly quickly... as one tends to notice plama cannon fire. After quickly issuing his command, his head felt as if it were being crushed from resisting the rage's influence, but Cassius kept going, and pressed his attack on the Fallen Seraphim.

ooc: wtf Eugene... remember what I said before about being quasi-treacherous? (insert last warning type threat here) if you want to go chaos... pm me and the other GM's if you want fluff, there are other ways to show animosity towards space marines than killing them...
also, the orkz are fighting CSM, not each other (if you dont want either engagement, there is always the opion of going through the buildings that cap off the road... which you have to get to first, no god-modding past daemons and CSM... you can sneak past them if you can find a way, but there is always the chance they will spot you)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

As Sophia swung her power sword it was intercepted by the space marine who then rotated his arms and slammed Sophia to the ground. This opponent was stronger then the others she had face. Finally there was someone else who could offer her a challenge. Someone who screams who bring joy and pleasure to her. She quickly got back up and block the next attack with her power sword but the space marine pressed on the attack and Sophia was force to defend and unable to attack back. She used her wings to jump back and put a bit of distance between them. As she did she fired her plasma pistol at Space Marine and then charged forwards and swung her power sword at the space marine.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Feeling the ground break beneath him, Andronus felt nothing but air after him, a halo of dusty light showing the point of impact in the stone floor. When a bone cracking smack, he plowed on through the lower tiers of the Ecclesiarchal Palace, again and again feeling the age old rockrete crumble and scar his armour.

Suddenly, the world began to dull, as the speeding bullet of the Daemon Prince followed him down into the bowels of the world.

Feeling yet another layer break against his body, only the reinforced Terminator armour and his skeletal structure kept him alive, but his felt his shoulder dislocate, and his ankle was probably broken.

With the ravening of a pack of Carcharadonts, the daemon prince descendered on the battered marine. Just as he broke through one last layer, the Prince struck him full in the face with a clawed hand - tearing the helm off his armour.

Feeling himself spin in mid air, the Chapter Master attempted to control his freefall into a steady slow spin, when he saw a lance of fire jet past his face, the intense heat setting the fine hair of his stubble, that had grown in the days long fight, alight. The speed of his fall soon extinguised the flames, and a roll saw him evade the jabbing hand of the foul creatures attack.

Estimating that he hand 300 metres to avoid the inevitable, he through away Roc, letting it settle on an island of solid rock. The heat made it hard to see through his squinting, wind blurred eyes, but it looked like the Marine was in the crater of a huge volcano. Outcrops and edifices could be seen - Sigils of the Emperor designed to keep the huge pyroclasm in check, and lifts and stairs to the surface.

Then with a resoundable crack, the Terminator armour hit the mantle. Bursts of fire spurted up, sizzling off the Terminator armour. Such heat was no trouble for the plasma bonded armour. His ankle collapsed though, and his shoulder was throbbing like no end.

Seeing the bat winged form crouch gargoyle like on an outcrop, and tear off the head off a statue of the Emperor, and an ironic gesture of letting the Marine see to himself, he took advantage to realign his shoulder. Standing up, and holding the left shoulder pad with his right arm, he sent all available power to right arm, and the fibro-muscles responded. Holding steady, he jerked his arm forwards. The crack as the joint fixed itself could be heard around the 5 mile wide chamber - the wholecity lay on top of the volcano. The sound echoed, bouncing off the walls like an insane choir.

He could do nothing about his foot, but it would set straight. His bodies enhanced healing would see to that.

With an evil grin, the Vulture like Dark Prince set off from his perch, and landed on the floating mantle.

"You dropped this... Andronus..."

Flicking a blue shell towards the Chapter Master, he saw it was hit helm. Catching it deftly, he wondered at the daemons motives, then slammed it home.

"I am a Null, creature. I take it by your face, you know what that means". The Helm had obviously been a trap, imbued with dark energy to whisper suggestions, and turn the marine like the Sister had before. The daemon looked crestfallen for a heartbeat, then regained it's composure, and settled into a fighting stance.

"Shall we do this then? I don't like wasting time with scum from the warp. I will make you burn in the fires of hell, _Prince_. You shall pay for the death of those who fought in His name today. Those who you turned shall die by my hand. But you will die first."

With a bestial roar, the horrific face of the 6 eyed daemon became apparent, before Andronus was too busy blocking, parrying and striking to take notice of anything else, as the world burned around them.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: hmm interesting idea...

Asdrubael clashed with the marine, "You are good I will give you that..." 

'Dont waste your breath daemon!' Andronus raoared back

"Haha feisty! I like that little man!" He said with a smile, until he heard a resounding crack ring throughout the chamber. The place was beginning to fall apart the imperial sigils holding it upright and inactive began to fall.

The missed spells and boltshells destroying statues that dated back to the great crusade, the combatants were thrown apart when the chamber was wracked by a great explosion, Asdrubael looked over to see a drop pod smashed halfway through the volcanic rock and a few marines stumble out. The new hole in the ceiling was just to much and the magma started to rise towards the ceiling.

It oblitrerated the marines who had just stumbled out of the drop pod and lifted the embattled Daemon Prince and Terminator with gaining velocity towards the ceiling...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius shifted to the side in attempt to avoid the plasma bolt, but it scathed his right arm. At that moment, the bionics where he had once had fleshy arms were truly a blessing, as his fighting power was not greatly diminished. with his right blade, Cassius cought the Seraphims blow, and with his right, he swung back, with all the impressive speed the servos would allow for. However, his mental controll was slowly beginning to crack, his blows came faster, his focus was slowly starting to narrow...


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : I'm somewhere near Vurth and you, for now.. 

Watching the Seraphim and Cassius duel, Wei kept his distance and tried to keep the Chaos Marines at bay, "It won't be very nice to interfere with people's problems, don't you agreed?". It was dangerous fighting near the two _super-humans_, Wei might get hit by stray shots or stabbed by _either's_ swords, "Hey solo-man marine, I don't know who you are but .. good luck." 

Wei pulled back to the sniper's position, maybe he could provide some counter-charging should close engagements happen. Wei sprinted for the snipers, hip-shooting some chaos filth here and there..


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

With her attack blocked, the space marine countered attack. Sophia jump back but her speed was not enough and part of her shoulder was cut. Her mutations began to heal her wound but it would take some time. The space marine had blocked all her attacks made against him. He was clearly superior to her in close combat. The Space Marine attacks were getting faster. She needed to change her strategy. She used her wings and put some distance between her and the space marine. She began to fly around the space marine shooting several plasma shots at him. She also threw several grenades around the space marine. Although close enough to injure or kill the space marine they were meant to stop him from seeing the plasma shots by creating explosions.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius suddenly found himself suddenly beset by a hail of grenades and plasma fire. He ran towards a twisted girder a ways off. He began to fire his bolt pistol at the flighty traitor, hoping his timing would be good, and that the traitor would not figure out his plan before he could bring it into actuality. the grenades exploded behind him, a chunk of shrapnel hit his shoulder, spinning him around, luckilly his momentum carried him forwards, and the rotation allowed him to notice that he was now only about 1/8 of a block ahead of the other marines not already in buildings and firing at the sorcerors. two plasma bolts hit his replacement foot, putting a hole in it, and the shin abone it, cutting cleanly through both, and throwing off his balance. A third bolt obliterated the bolt pistol, and the third would have went through his forehead, had his balance not changed his stride. Only a few steps from the girder now...

ooc: edit: there is such a thing as a non-lethal hit Eugene..., and shooting a moving target while flying...


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"Thank god, I wasn't there. Can that Seraphim ever run out of ammo? I wonder why her plasma guns never get hot too." Wei stayed low while letting his own plasma pistol cool dowm. "After that blitz of plasma and nades, I doubt that the solo-man marine is still alive, if he is then thats dang cheesy." Wei said to Fang, "Power Armour is good you know, it can take the punishment." Fang was still confident the marine would survive, they had a bet after all. 

"Remember, 500 _gold crowns_ for me if the Seraphim wins, to say that Power Armour can take plasma hits is as nutty as saying man walked on the moon, Fang." Wei smiled, thinking what he could do with the _gold crowns_.

Fang raised his eyebrowns and looked at Wei, questioning his leader's intellect, "You know sir, man has walked on the moon.. We already can warp travel too." 

Wei turned to meet Fang eyes, "And where do you hear these from? The media. Have you ever seen it with your own eyes? No. The media's a lie, Fang, so are super-humans and the emperor's finest troops.. If you were to decapitate a marine's head, you will see that they are machines, they are friggin' robots, emotionless, something like terminators."

"You decapitated a marine's head before?" Fang asked in surprised, "Are you telling me you never seen a Chaos Space Marine's _insides_ before?". "No sir, we mostly get killed before them, they see our _insides_ first." 

Wei popped his head out and took some more shots with the plasma pistol. "Woe is yea, Fang, woe is yea.."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for lack of posts, I've spent the past week resembling a servant of the plague god (damn winter vomiting virus). Mind giving me an update?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - Wei's gone off his rocker, and no one knows what the fuck he is doing, I've challenged the Daemon Prince to Combat, and in the midst of the duel, we've fallen through to the Volcano at the cities foundations. Necrosis' battle sister has fallen to Chaos, and is now fighting for them, the Orks are attacking the outskirts, but Shogun Nate has had to pull out due to personal reasons, so the Orks are fighting, but without a proper leader, the Eldar are fighting their own fights, and Concrete Hero's Wraithlord is dueling with BlackApostles Daemon Prince.]


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia suddenly fell to the ground. Her right wing was in pain but it only made her laugh. It had been hit by two bolt shots. She quickly got herself back up and focus on the fight. She felt her plasma pistols getting hot and thus switch to her two bolt pistols and continued to fire at the space marine while she moved towards some building ruins. Her mutation began to heal her wings but like her shoulder it would take some time. She placed her faith in Slannesh hoping that her god would reward her with victory.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: ok I dont know if its in my jurisdiction to declare this as I am GM of the chaos thread... but I am an essential cog in this machine and am still a GM, I pronounce Eugene's posts to now be irrelevant until he can come up with something usefull to add and take this somewhat seriously. I know it's a game but that doesnt mean you can act retarded. If you have not improved by the next update your character will be killed...

I also hope that the other GM's are in agreement of this verdict, if you are not we can discuss it until it is resolved.

Regards Noise


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: I am siding with Noise on this one Eugene, consider yourself warned (thrice now counting my last two warnings)
Cassius saw that he had hit the traitor, and she was grounded. He breifly considered using his boltgun, but decided not to, he would be back in melee soon enough, where it would be useless. He continued his charge towards the Sophia, trusting his armor, cybernetic arms, the Emperor and his Primogenitor to protect him from the bolt fire, nearly back within striking range...

ooc: And I am in a deul with Necrosis... so hows papa nurgle been treatin ya then chrisman?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia threw her two bolt pistols away and jumped back. Using her left wing to give her a boost in speed and distance in her jump she took out her power sword and her last frag grenade. She threw the grenade in between herself and the space marine. With her left hand free she grab one of her plasma pistols which had cooled down and fired two shots at the space marine. The grenade went off and a shrapnel of the grenade hit Sophia in the stomach which once again made her laugh as she felt the sweet pain in her stomach.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: and im lost, i have no idea where the hell i am in all this. Ill just be killing stuff until someone updates my situation


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : _I'll try my best to be relevent, I am sure I had been using very pointless and useless/irrelevent dialogues for the past many posts, which wasted a lot of good space in this thread which could have been used for other creative players of this thread, and thus I shall not do that anymore, unless it is a reply to other members or a battle taunt during a duel. 

I agree I have been most quasi-treacherous in a lot of post, only today I had found out the real definition of quasi- (to act/be but not so...), so Wei actions will now be more to the side of the Imperium/Good Guys, plus he will be silent on his comm-bead so you all won't have to listen to more crappy broadcasts, lastly Wei is assumed to stay out of harm/duels/monstrousities 's way, unless stated._

Wei helped the sniper team counter-charge enemies that tried to get close to their position, when there were no enemies near, he would fire at the enemy using his plasma pistol, which he found more effective than his old lasgun. When the situation gets too hot at their position, Wei and Fang would pull back with the sniper team. 

"How many of these _things_ left?" Wei shouted, but he wasn't expecting a reply, everyone was in full combat, Chaos had a liking for getting close to the uncapable guardsmen, "*Not one step back, men! Hold the line!!*" Wei wasn't in command, but he knew that was the right thing to do, a few squads were breaking, they were falling back, allowing the forces of Chaos more space to advance on the juicier men at the back.

OOC : I would like if you all can tell me if this post was up to relevent standards, if so, the posts to follow will be more or less like this.
If not, then I will try again, but some advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: that is alot better mate I have decided to spare your character! My only advice is to now actually interact with other players and take a part in the actual outcome of the battle while still being realistic to a guardsmans' abilities.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Hey, I'm going to kill jason off. It seems playing a comisar without a power weapon in a thread of this level was not the besterest Idea ever. Praying gets dull. That and I havent kept up well so this is just easier.

Jason continued to pray. As the tide of battle shifted back and forth and countless foes battled the loyal and ritcheous, he found himself lost. He had been to preocupied with his praying that he had fallen behind. Manny people had told him he was to concerned with his book and not enughf with reality today they were right. As these thaughts flowed thru his head he heard a noise and turned around. 13 daemonets were walking twards him. He reved his chainsword. If he was going down... He was going to make it count.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : Its kind of hard for Wei to interact with the other players cause most of the marines are dueling or lost, while most guard players are inactive. 
Hey Jason, I think you could say you found a power weapon or something.. I got a power weap from my squadmates, don't know if thats cheating or not though, but guardsmen need all the help they can get in these hard times.

"Raptors!" Fang shouted while falling back, Wei saw a squadron of Raptors coming towards the Imperium lines, "I'm gonna lose some load, catch!" after throwing his satchel of grenades to Fang, Wei aimed his plasma pistol at an incoming Raptor for a shot, hitting one of the Raptors chainsword on the right hand and disarming it.

"You picked the wrong guardsman today, Raptor." As the Raptor's remaining chainsword clash with Wei's Devil's Claw power sword, both weapons vibrate with sparks flying. "I ain't no Cadian, but a Catachan!" The Raptor showed no expression, couldn't show any with that helmet on. The Devil's Claw is hollow and half filled with mercury in order to improve swing strength and control, every movement of Wei's hand was transfer into the blade fluidly, after driving a kick into the Raptor's shin, throwing his center of gravity off, Wei stepped aside and sliced the Raptor's left hand, which held the chainsword, followed by a quick thrust through the helmet's gap at the throat. 

"Hey, Fang nows your chance to see a marine's inside!" Wei shouted, but it wasn't long till another Raptor took the fallen Raptor's place. "Sir, you better get out of there, I think I see a deflier!" Fang anxiously shouted to his sergeant whos life was as fragile as an egg on the edge. Dispatching the new Raptor, Wei pulled back, looking back once in a while making sure the skies were clear, and no Raptors were in hot pursuit. Then he saw it, a deflier, its guns aimed at the nearest squad of guardsmen, those who ran from their cover got killed in the open, those that were in cover took the assault of Raptors head on. Wei eyes dart around the battlefield, he was searching for anti-tank weapons, then he saw his satchel of grenades Fang was carrying, "Hand the satch over, Fang! I am going to take the deflier out if its not dead in 5 minutes!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

... Suddenly Laethur realised that he was no longer in Eldar captured territory and dived to the side as he foresaw a mine going off. He looked up to see Thousand Sons moving towards him and started to pull himself to his feet...

((OOC: Laethur has accidentally stumbled into Imperial territory while being attacked by followers of Tzeentch. Will anyone help the Farseer fight them off and if so will you trust him or attempt to destroy him yourself. . ?))


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

With an earthshattering explosion the volcano erupts in the imperial/chaos lines, throwing the two combatants out in a fountain of magma... All close to the explosion are incinerated in seconds besides astartes and other heavily armoured men. This takes a monstrous toll on all of the forces and the sorcerers from each side quickly rally to attempt and stem the flow of magma.

The initial burst is supressed by the sorcerous might but another bursts forth from behind the ork and eldar lines killing many and wreaking havoc.

Great crevasses began to split the ground, dropping even more men to their deaths within the planets surface. Whole buildings and blocks of the magma city begin to fall into the lava, there are but a few safezones as the planet begins to tear ittself apart. Chaos sorcerers begin to summon portals to escape to the warp, Imperials try to call down airsupport and more dropships to extract their troops.

Guardsmen, there are losses, but you have NOT been wiped out, you just have to find/make it to an extraction point

Orks... will have to decide I really have no idea... 

Eldar try to bring their teleporters online to escape the raging inferno. Now amidst the chaos it is time for the battle royale and to determine whether you live... or die...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"Go Brothers, get to the extraction point!"* boomed Vindarius. He knew there was little chance of him surviving a trip to the extraction, he has too heavy and would easily fall too the magma below. Turning to face any heretics and xenos brave enough to fight, he stood his ground, his mighty form outlined by magma spurts and the fires engulfing the city. As the last Imperial unit passed through the entrance to the spaceport he moved into position, blocking the last remaining passable entrance to the port. He revved his engines, spun his claws, ignited his flamers and waited. *"This ends here and now"*


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : Eh, since when were we fighting on volcanic terrain?

"What the heck's going on here? Earthquake?" Wei was in the middle of ambushing the deflier when the ground shattered and oozed magma through the cracks, "Get out of there, sir!!" The ground Fang was on seem unaffected, or at least not yet. "This planet is unstable! Get us out of here!!" Someone was broadcasting on the channel for dropships. The deflier could wait, it struggled to get hold of ground as the ground beneath it split open, threatening it to drop into a bottomless void.. 

"I'm right behind you, Fang!! Wait for me!!" Even Wei was afraid of volcanoes, he knew the destructive force they did in Catachan's volcanic areas.. Wei couldn't help but notice a eldar laying low on the ground as he ran to Fang, the infamous sergeant had to resist his temptation to kill the petty thing for its prized equipment.


----------

